# new facebook game.. Car Town



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

*EDIT: I suggest if you are racing, and you need to win races to keep a free car, then please state so in your race notes.*

so there's a new time waster on FB called Car Town. If you're into the whole buy car, build car, race car, work on car, get points, repeat factor that seem to go with most facebook games, then i say sign up! Personally, i like the car painting aspect of it. If nothing else, it's a good time waster during work. 

http://apps.facebook.com/cartown

Some of the cars i've made:

Old School HKS style 240SX









Red Bull Mustang:









Flying Lizard Yaris:


----------



## caniaitalia (May 20, 2009)

I detest it when the Farmvilles and similar games pop up in my feed. But, it makes it easier when I cull my friends list every few years hehehe


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

So tempted... but... arghh... I deleted all my FB games for a reason...


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Does it come in a not goofy squishy looking car version?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

How do you get more workers without buggin your friends?


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

What's the fastest way to get coins? 

It's taking me forever to buy a decent car


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL Facebook


So sad:beer:


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

hiring your friends doesnt make you request them to join.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

I've been avoiding games like farmville, etc.. But I have to say the topic of this one got me hooked. So, yeah I'm playing it...


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

I just joined. I have noticed that my attention span for games has decreased. Is there a way for unlimited money so i can just mod the cars and not have to do anything else ? :laugh:


----------



## tonycotton (Aug 10, 2010)

*You a ford fan?*

I do pizza runs easist way for me i know it takes for ever but ey


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

How do you guys apply graphics on your cars? 

I just started myself and I'm having problems laying on some graphics on my car. I found some flame patterns that I'm trying to lay over my Pinto . 

But the background on the flame also covers the car too


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

When do you get the taco truck? I just want a fleet of taco trucks... Is that too much to ask? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Here's my ride.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a pretty good time waster. Here's my garage:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Oh, f**k.


----------



## John Lee Pettimore (Sep 25, 2009)

forget farmville... this is an actual facebook game:


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

I almost want to do it just so have a way to passive aggressively retaliate against my girlfriend for sending me farmville crap.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

oh man i should have never clicked on this thread. i been resisting FB games until now.... and Pot Farm???? cmon, i need to get some work done!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

what happened to the good ole days of just looking at porn when you're bored.


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

rpmk4 said:


> what happened to the good ole days of just looking at porn when you're bored.


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

unleashedd said:


> oh man i should have never clicked on this thread. i been resisting FB games until now.... and Pot Farm???? cmon, i need to get some work done!


x2.. Last thing I need is all my coworkers seeing my massive pot farms.. Dammit Facebook for not allowing certain games to be hidden!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mk_ultra said:


> I have noticed that my attention span for games has decreased. Is there a way for unlimited money so i can just mod the cars and not have to do anything else ? :laugh:


+1. I don't have time to wait for fuzzy dice installations, and I refuse to harass my friends with brainless FB crap. *looks up Car Town cash hacks*


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Noisyninja said:


> I almost want to do it just so have a way to passive aggressively retaliate against my girlfriend for sending me farmville crap.


Or delete her Facebook account:laugh:


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

I finally kicked the Farmville disease! You're a bunch of enablers!

Add me :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

atomicalex said:


> Oh, f**k.


x2

I've avoided Farmville, Mafia Wars etc... might have to jump on board with this. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

i gave in...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Honda said:


> i gave in...


:banghead:

Follow the sheeple


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw something on this... Seems pretty cool. Wish there was an iPhone app like there is for Farmville (most annoying app though)


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

BMW4L1F3 said:


> I saw something on this... Seems pretty cool. Wish there was an iPhone app like there is for Farmville (most annoying app though)


I did the farm-ville Iphone thing in secrecy, didn't tell anyone at all lol

my friends probably would dis-owned me


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Blocked at work. I'll check it out later. I will now have a way to answer all the farmville invites.


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Or delete her Facebook account:laugh:


Sex or lulz.....that's a hard one.

One would last for a few days, at least. The other would be 3 minutes and then I'd need a nap.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Noisyninja said:


> Sex or lulz.....that's a hard one.
> 
> One would last for a few days, at least. The other would be 3 minutes and then I'd need a nap.


When you're married, sometimes the lulz are more worth it. :laugh:


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

My rusty beetle hehe


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

damn you, I had resisted fb games up until now...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

wuman82 said:


> damn you, I had resisted fb games up until now...


No reason to start now


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

wuman82 said:


> damn you, I had resisted fb games up until now...


Indeed. Screw you guys.


----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

My garage needs some work, still a basic layout.


----------



## adubwu (Dec 7, 2009)

turned my garage into a mini racetrack haha


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

great link! i too shall begin the timewaste tomorrow!!



caniaitalia said:


> I detest it when the Farmvilles and similar games pop up in my feed. But, it makes it easier when I cull my friends list every few years hehehe


i used to hate seeing that crap in my feed too, and used to get annoyed at my friends doing that. but then i realized you can hide that stuff.

next time you see some farm-related crap in your feed, on the top right of the individual post click the "X", when you do that, it gives you the option of "hide application" or "hide person". select "hide application" and boom, no more annoying feeds. when the person posts regular stuff you will still see it, but you wont see anymore of that stuff. problem solved  i did that on all of the mafia things, farm things, etc. and now my feed is clutter free and i dont resent certain people anymore....


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTT la rock said:


> next time you see some farm-related crap in your feed, on the top right of the individual post click the "X", when you do that, it gives you the option of "hide application" or "hide person". select "hide application"


I found an easier way
Do not start an account:laugh:


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

:banghead:

finally a game on facebook I can't resist trying....


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

ive given in to this one... this is fun.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

TCL approved? :laugh:

This is fun. Thanks for the link and the people that joined me of Facebook. Still looking for more people to race with.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

the thread about gulf cars gave me the idea


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

As if I did not waste enough time on the Tex. Now this website has given me more things to eat up my time.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron Fellows Edition Accord Coupe?










:laugh:


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 14, 2003)

Created a new profile just to play...


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

TEIN Toyota Vitz. I made this one myself after a little while in Photoshop. I'm happy with it.









VW GTI


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting the evolution that can occur in a day:










Compare to the one at the top of the page. :screwy: I like my 4 stealth air hockey tables for extra coinage every 10 minutes


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

whoa . . . this game is like crack! Fun, I dig it.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn I may have to create a FB account just to mess with this


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

This game sucks, I did try


Sent from Evo 4G.


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

adubwu said:


> turned my garage into a mini racetrack haha


win :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Mechorg said:


> I finally kicked the Farmville disease! You're a bunch of enablers!
> 
> Add me :laugh:


Might as well jump on this one too

Add me too! :laugh:


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

adubwu said:


> turned my garage into a mini racetrack haha


How did your garage get so freaking huge?! Six lifts!?! How long have you been playing?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Black Jetta GT said:


> How did your garage get so freaking huge?! Six lifts!?! How long have you been playing?


That's not what'll blow your n00b mind. It's the two Captain's Chairs by the Sparco sign that cost $10,000 each.  :laugh:


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

VierSpeed said:


> That's not what'll blow your n00b mind. It's the two Captain's Chairs by the Sparco sign that cost $10,000 each.  :laugh:


O M F G . . . $10k _each_!!?!

Does his garage offer . . . other . . . services as well? 

I spy a massage table in the back around the corner :laugh:


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

None of my friends have started playing so I am about to lose my test drive car because I have no one to race 

I can't believe how addicting this game has gotten just in the past 24 hours


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

The secret is multi-tasking. While you're delivering pizza, you hit Home and do other work as well. I hired a couple friends(they don't even have to be playing). One just delivers pizza constantly, the other works in the shop. My little dude works in the shop, too, while I race friends, customize the car, do challenges, etc. 


craaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Kylen721 said:


> None of my friends have started playing so I am about to lose my test drive car because I have no one to race
> 
> I can't believe how addicting this game has gotten just in the past 24 hours


add Mechorg and myself as well, then we can just run laps!


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

I looooove this game. I feel like such a nerd. haha


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

Black Jetta GT said:


> add Mechorg and myself as well, then we can just run laps!


done deal


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Black Jetta GT said:


> add Mechorg and myself as well, then we can just run laps!


This. You can race each person 10 times per day and many of the players further into the game will let you win to help you out. Or just keep racing Ken (Black Jetta GT) since he has a jumpy foot out of the starting gate. :laugh:


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Mechorg said:


> This. You can race each person 10 times per day and many of the players further into the game will let you win to help you out. Or just keep racing Ken (Black Jetta GT) since he has a jumpy foot out of the starting gate. :laugh:


Hey hey now, I hear they have a pill for that! I'm working on it! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

I wish I could have found out about this about a month ago when I was stuck in bed with a broken leg :banghead:


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

this game really is like crack


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

This game just got so much better now that I have people to race! ahhh this is soooo addicting


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

rpmk4 said:


> what happened to the good ole days of just looking at porn when you're bored.


I find pron far more productive too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

Tim, your porn comment just happens to fall on post 69


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

Already addicted


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

Mark Five said:


> Already addicted


Welcome to the club


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

Pedestrian. said:


> Tim, your porn comment just happens to fall on post 69


coincidence? i think not!

this game is damn addictive. They just added a Honda S2000 and a DMC Delorean into the mix. We must rally together to have the creators put in a Miata, E30, and a Jeep Cherokee 4.0, and any other TCL darlings.


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

wanako said:


> coincidence? i think not!
> 
> this game is damn addictive. They just added a Honda S2000 and a DMC Delorean into the mix. We must rally together to have the creators put in a Miata, E30, and a Jeep Cherokee 4.0, and any other TCL darlings.


They even have my Mazda 3 HB!!


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

Black Jetta GT said:


> They even have my Mazda 3 HB!!


they dont have my paseo

(was tempted to post a pic, just to hawc it)


----------



## TornadoBurg (Jul 7, 2008)

level 27 here, addicting as fck


----------



## Pedestrian. (Jun 6, 2010)

anybody want to add and race me tonight, I could use it to keep my rental truck, I'll drop a few races to you in exchange

http://www.facebook.com/#!/JettDaley


----------



## VYLENT (Sep 6, 2005)

Was totally against the waste of time fb games until this.....awesome, I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Need more land!!!


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm still at supern00b status, but here's my guinness truck. 











ADD ME TOO


mechorg, i want that rust skin....


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

how are you guys increasing levels so fast, everything you do you need those blue coins, are you guys actually spending money buying the coins?


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

mmm car town


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

wuman82 said:


> how are you guys increasing levels so fast, everything you do you need those blue coins, are you guys actually spending money buying the coins?



I'm installing fuzzy dice like a mofo, with some lag built in, I can process about 4 cars per lift in 10 min, thus netting me the highest points/$ per hour of any of the tasks. The longer tasks yeild less points/$ per hour than the quick ones unfortunately

I expanded my garage once in cash. I also had some FB credits from a few other FB games that I've long since stopped playing.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Black Jetta GT said:


> fuzzy dice like a mofo


This.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*add me* too!!!!


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

Feel free to add me as well.

ADD ME!


----------



## ar10 (Jan 20, 2001)

Add me!
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=100000196863134


----------



## BMAN70 (Jun 11, 2004)

ADD ME!


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I have added everyone that posted a link. So much racing going on now!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Kylen721 said:


> I think I have added everyone that posted a link. So much racing going on now!


same, too bad I am such an easy win!


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

added a bunch of people


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Add me! facebook.com/boone.jari










cars being worked on and my two cars up front left.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Add Me! Please! :thumbup:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000888667952&v=wall


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Also those that are adding people. We should swap wins on races if we have new cars they give us type deal. Like my buddy and I are doing it 5 wins guaranteed a person

Just an idea


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

diggin the music


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

I caved.... 


Damn you FB games.


http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/gilbert.timothy


Add me, just leave me a message ur from TCL.


----------



## nickflic3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the game


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

Weak right now, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

oh no... not again


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone figured out a way to look at the back of your car? I put a small trunk graphic on my beetle and I cant seem to flip the car around to see it in the picture thing, I can when its at my garage though.


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

So, when will I see a "The Car Lounge" banner/sign in this?


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is my garage so far:









Here are my cars (the gti is on a test drive)


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

hpa ? lol :laugh: add me facebook.com/mynamegotjacked


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

^ Chainmail S2000? 

How much is the S2K in yellow coin?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

25000 i think


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

nickflic3 said:


> Love the game


Hey thats my accord! looks like a b6 A4 coupe from that angle :laugh:


My little hole in the wall, not bad for my first day I think











What levels are all you guys? I am level 7.. Can't wait for more employees!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

omg i ****ing hate all of you! i'm about to look like the biggest facebook hypocrite now.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Just started after seeing this thread. Not a bad time waster :beer:


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

V8Star said:


> Hey thats my accord! looks like a b6 A4 coupe from that angle :laugh:
> 
> 
> My little hole in the wall, not bad for my first day I think
> ...


Will be lvl 6 tomorrow AM. Need more employees, and money too (need to expand).

Also, can a few people help me by losing? Gotta Chevy 1500 I want to keep, and have a week to win the 25 races.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

lvl 18 here

6 workers, 25x25 shop ,2 free cars . dont waste coin on the gti you get it free later :thumbup:


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> omg i ****ing hate all of you! i'm about to look like the biggest facebook hypocrite now.


Haha, just go with it man!










I have almost no cars, I spend most of my time Feng Sheuing the furniture


----------



## krey (May 8, 2010)

damnnnn...i started playing.. well i gotta keep this accord so lets get some races goin

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=732898985


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm robert harrison if anyone is wondering who the hell i am from friend requests lol


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

My garage is pretty sparse at the moment. I'm just doin' the 24 hour jobs to rack up the bucks and to save up for the '67 Mustang.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

If you get any FB requests from Andre Thompson, thats me...


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

add me up, suckers!
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/ATPhotodesign


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

mx5er said:


> My garage is pretty sparse at the moment. I'm just doin' the 24 hour jobs to rack up the bucks and to save up for the '67 Mustang.


the best paying jobs are actually just doing the shortest jobs over and over again. the longer jobs are good for while you are gone, but you make way more money with the tedious stuff. 


After posting the link to my FB I have almost doubled my friend count :laugh:


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't like how you can't rotate the screen, you put walls up and then you can't see 1/4 of your garage :thumbdown:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

This game is facebook crack.


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

i keep telling myself "one more car wash...one...more.......just... one........" 

addiction sets in quick


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Do fuzzy dice, they are the fastest for xp / time, if you have nothing else to do.


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark Five said:


> I don't like how you can't rotate the screen, you put walls up and then you can't see 1/4 of your garage :thumbdown:


Truth, I wish they'd add walls with windows, or doors and the like.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

add me too guys: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6000118

man this game is like crack; i need people to race against so i can keep my Accord lol.


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]! 

Not only am I going to be hooked, I'm going to push this on all my friends and get them hooked too!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

I should not have looked at this thread.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

it kind of stinks that the only way to do anything other than the random computer "car washes" and fuzzy dice, is to have your friends play the game. None of mine want to.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

woah...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

NightTrain EX said:


> the only way to do anything other than the random computer "car washes" and fuzzy dice, is to have your friends play the game.


One of the many reasons i do not have a facebook
This and the fact that i still do not understand why anyone would want a facebook:screwy:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> it kind of stinks that the only way to do anything other than the random computer "car washes" and fuzzy dice, is to have your friends play the game. None of mine want to.


you can do all the jobs if you click on an empty lift. 

also, for lots of cash, while delivering pizza, click on a friend for an extra daily $50 per friend


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> it kind of stinks that the only way to do anything other than the random computer "car washes" and fuzzy dice, is to have your friends play the game. None of mine want to.


you can do whatever job you want, click on the lift in your garage, you'll have tons of different jobs. True, the only way you can race, is if your friends join the game. Of course, you could be a game-whore like me and add random people to race. I figured I'd do that, then once I got tired of the game, I'd delete them from my friends list.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone has a milktruck they need to get rid of let me know. I want one after seeing the guiness milk truck lol.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> omg i ****ing hate all of you! i'm about to look like the biggest facebook hypocrite now.


This. 

I loathe facebook. 

I hope it's not telling my friends what I'm doing right now...


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

deucestudios said:


> This.
> 
> I loathe facebook.
> 
> I hope it's not telling my friends what I'm doing right now...


I wish something like this was on PS3 or Xbox Arcade....all my friends on Facebook are girls or not into cars :laugh:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Notch__Johnson said:


> I wish something like this was on PS3 or Xbox Arcade....all my friends on Facebook are girls or not into cars :laugh:


Thats why you have all of us lol. Go back through and add us all.

Also it wont post anything if you always choose skip vs show. I hate fb game spam so that's what I do.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


> all my friends on Facebook are girls


Most of the people i know that have a facebook account are girls


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Now that I have some of you for friends business is really picking up

My starter:


----------



## LuthierJustin (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Yay TCL gang! I love this thread and like all the pictures and invites from other TCL members. All the haters can deal with it. 

I came to work this morning with 25 race challenges waiting. For anyone looking for people to race just go through this thread and you'll have more than enough. I refuse to spend any hard earned dollars on a little Facebook game.



Nexus said:


> lvl 18 here
> 
> 6 workers, 25x25 shop ,2 free cars . dont waste coin on the gti you get it free later :thumbup:


I really like the camo. :thumbup:

Finally jumped to level 12 and upgraded the garage size.










I'll post the rust-template on here when I get back to it (on my laptop). I was thinking of making a TCL design for my Taco Truck. I'm sure we could convince the makers of the game to add a Car Lounge couch for the wall posters.

Also, anyone that needs wins for their test drive vehicles, make sure you mention 'test drive' in your race comments!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Speaking of which at which point do you get the Taco Truck?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

"My little garage as it now sits, before the power of The Car Lounge hits."


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have to check this out later. At worked, FB is blocked by firewall.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

here's my 20x20


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Hollagraphik said:


> Speaking of which at which point do you get the Taco Truck?


It's like the 'lost animals' on Farmville. You have to find it posted on your friends pages.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

god, I'm kinda digging this stupid game.


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Chapel said:


> god, I'm kinda digging this stupid game.


isnt it eeeeeeevil?









I think my garage is turning into a lounge with cars in it


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

So what exactly is the "game" part of the game? It seems like you just log in every so often, tell it to do jobs, which gives you XP points and coins which you can use to buy cars to sit and look pretty on your garage space. Other than the mouseclick drag racing, is there any game going on with it?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> So what exactly is the "game" part of the game? It seems like you just log in every so often, tell it to do jobs, which gives you XP points and coins which you can use to buy cars to sit and look pretty on your garage space. Other than the mouseclick drag racing, is there any game going on with it?


Nope, you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

whatever this stupid game is, it sure works. this is the first game I play and I'm hooked.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm hook on this already lol and I'll be working on some skins for some cars.

Here's a couple I did so far, did more but didn't save them. :banghead:

Martini Mustang GT:

















Power Puff Girls / LV - VW Beetle for a friend.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Here are some of my artwork if you guys want it. 

Ivan Stewart trophy truck: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/ivan-stewart.png











Red Bull mustang: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/Mustang Guide Final.png











HKS 240SX: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/HKS-240.png











Flying Lizard motorsport Yaris: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/yaris.png


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

My Ford Fusion Woody Cruiser. My first real car graphic. I am hoping more to come. Used gimp to make it, but I am going to start pairing gimp and flash mx for more detailed work.











Dieselstation what do you use to mod your skins?


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

My 15x15


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

superjario18 said:


> Dieselstation what do you use to mod your skins?


i used Photoshop.  all hand created.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I'd love a Gulf Fusion... because I have only two cars


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dieselstation said:


> i used Photoshop.  all hand created.


:thumbup: well done sir. I wish I had that skill lol.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

I really need to stop red lighting!!!


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Chapel said:


> I'd love a Gulf Fusion... because I have only two cars


Best I could do


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

my gulf ice cream truck i made from scratch...
















i'll work on custom ones when i have the time, i use photoshop, trying to think of one for my truck :S


----------



## watkins (Aug 16, 2010)

My Rustang:











And the pimped Taco Truck:









Not much to them really


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

30 minute oil change... ok

4 hours for wheels... huh?

24 hours for window tint job...... WTF?!?!?! :screwy:


----------



## Papanicola (Jan 29, 2004)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> 30 minute oil change... ok
> 
> 4 hours for wheels... huh?
> 
> 24 hours for window tint job...... WTF?!?!?! :screwy:


Whats more concerning is 2 minutes to instal furry dice.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

has anyone else the problem that firefox and adobe player suddently acting up???


also i would like to see if anyone has made it to max land size (40x40) yet


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

OK, when I started playing it was in beta mode and was really glitchy, I am now fully addicted. All you folks got a friends request. 

Feel free to ADD ME

I'll be looking for taco trucks. I just want a fleet of taco trucks and I'll be a happy camper. :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Welp, ya got me. 

Add me too


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

otti said:


> has anyone else the problem that firefox and adobe player suddently acting up???
> 
> 
> also i would like to see if anyone has made it to max land size (40x40) yet


My internet connection here at work sucks donkey, so my flash player has crashed multiple times. I even updated to the most recent firefox and adobe build and still have issues. At home, however, things are peachy-keen. It sure makes racing interesting...

I have about 40 neighbors and the highest is about level 28.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

well what the heck

ADD ME


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

Ill play!





































Oh, and hit me up, www.facebook.com/monarchydesign


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

This is so weak...I have never once wanted to play any of these stupid facebook games. I find this thread click on it at work...damn thing is blocked!!! AHHHHH


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

been really buggy for me the past few days..hasn't let me play at all :screwy:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Residentevol said:


> This is so weak...I have never once wanted to play any of these stupid facebook games. I find this thread click on it at work...damn thing is blocked!!! AHHHHH





Mark Five said:


> been really buggy for me the past few days..hasn't let me play at all :screwy:


Its a sign that you need to get a real life and get off facebook


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark Five said:


> been really buggy for me the past few days..hasn't let me play at all :screwy:


Maybe the sudden influx of members from the TCL is crashing their servers. :laugh:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Its a sign that you need to get a real life and get off facebook


The time taken to write this response says much about yours  

Me being bored at work and wanting to play this game doesn't make my life any less "real"...Now if you're going home and playing this on your free time...Than I'm sorry


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Its a sign that you need to get a real life and get off facebook


If you hate Facebook so much, why are you in this thread?


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

gooddddd. i know im going to start playing this game...just not...yettt....


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Slipstream said:


> If you hate Facebook so much, why are you in this thread?


Its fun to push buttonsopcorn:

Plus i do not really hate facebook, i just do not see the point behind it.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

jagertaco


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Joining in. 
http://www.facebook.com/jdjessee


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Closest thing I had to rust, was a picture of a perfectly cooked piece of scrapple.

I don't hate it.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Its fun to push buttonsopcorn:
> 
> Plus i do not really hate facebook, i just do not see the point behind it.


Easy way to get in touch with old friends....and waste time :thumbup:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Easy way to get in touch with old friends....and waste time :thumbup:


I have not lost touch with old friends:thumbup:
I have enough things in my life to waste time on already so no point with facebook:thumbup:
I do not like making it easy for people to find me So one more plus to not having facebook:beer:


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Working on a TCL exclusive design for my taco truck. :laugh:
Looking for opinions. When I got done I realized I should have colored it like the Porta FJ...



















And my rusty bug for those that wanted it:
Direct Link


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mechorg said:


> Working on a TCL exclusive design for my taco truck. :laugh:
> Looking for opinions. When I got done I realized I should have colored it like the Porta FJ...


it needs some fents damage.


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

Mechorg said:


> Working on a TCL exclusive design for my taco truck. :laugh:
> Looking for opinions. When I got done I realized I should have colored it like the Porta FJ...
> 
> 
> ...


um yea.... win.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Damn. When flash works on my Citrix server, I will get nothing done. Add me, let me know you are from TCL... http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/the.mob.goes.wild


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Anybody have a milk truck up for grabs?


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Papanicola said:


> Whats more concerning is 2 minutes to instal furry dice.


it may take 1:50 to fill out the paper work tho...


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

Slipstream said:


> If you hate Facebook so much, why are you in this thread?


because just like everybody else, he likes to stand out.


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

I want the Jager skin, and Guiness skin. :beer::beer:


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

^ I see my lifted chevy there.. help me keep it. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

finally got an ice cream truck!


----------



## JuanManuelFangio (Jul 8, 2010)

Someone make the free candy van!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

competition is stiff!


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

tgilb2007 said:


> I want the Jager skin, and Guiness skin. :beer::beer:



wow, all my cars are there... will get those skins up tomorrow, or PM me and i'll email them. i'd hate for Pbucket to resize them all funny


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

sirswank said:


> wow, all my cars are there... will get those skins up tomorrow, or PM me and i'll email them. i'd hate for Pbucket to resize them all funny


I think I have more of your cars at my garage, than anything else.

Would those skins work on my Chevy?


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

My garage...nothing special:










Some of my cars:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Race me guys 

I want to keep this GTI lol

Jari is my CT name

My Attempt at the W12 GTi. On the back it says GTi on one side and W12-650 on the other.


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

i want the jagertaco track too...


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.cartown.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?12-Custom-Car-Town-Graphics

Find/share graphics. :thumbup:

*edit after looking through forum.

Looks like its just a place to share artwork. people don't seem to care to share their work.:thumbdown:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

here's the skins i've made so far. i set Pbucket to not resize, so hopefully they work


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Milktruck and Taco truck snagged D: sorry guys.


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

i tried.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

anyone else keep getting this error?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to keep my truck. add me and race me please.
Add me


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Car Town is down for maintenance so it wont work now.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

polishsmile said:


> Car Town is down for maintenance so it wont work now.


Oh NO!!!

What will you all do? I guess its time to get back to work:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Snk (Feb 19, 2008)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> I have not lost touch with old friends:thumbup:
> I have enough things in my life to waste time on already so no point with facebook:thumbup:
> I do not like making it easy for people to find me So one more plus to not having facebook:beer:





IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Its fun to push buttonsopcorn:
> 
> Plus i do not really hate facebook, i just do not see the point behind it.


We get it your super duper awesome....:screwy:

I always love the argument that facebook is a waste of time....and it is. Only thing is usually people are saying this while on another form of a time waster...IE the car lounge on a VW forum  There is as much a point posting here as there is to having a facebook

On topic...Car Town is awesome :beer:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

you guys need to work on your RT's...



broko said:


> ^ I see my lifted chevy there.. help me keep it. :beer: :thumbup:


You bro'd out your truck, and don't even own it? :laugh:

Classic. :thumbup:


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

I was told it needed more Porta-FJ, E30, and Miata... so I added all three.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Snk said:


> facebook is a waste of time....and it is.
> 
> There is as much a point posting here as there is to having a facebook


I have one thing that takes my time and its Vortex/TCL. 
Plus the fact that FB has a lot of personal info and can be hacked and i dont get caught up in the whole social networking bull ****e thats been going on lately. 

As far a working on cars in a game i do that outside on a real car:thumbup: I do not need a cheep game to do that.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, count me in. Just added a ton of people who have posted their links (added a personal message to identify myself).


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> I have one thing that takes my time and its Vortex/TCL.
> Plus the fact that FB has a lot of personal info and can be hacked and i dont get caught up in the whole social networking bull ****e thats been going on lately.
> 
> As far a working on cars in a game i do that outside on a real car:thumbup: I do not need a cheep game to do that.:beer:opcorn:


Cool story bro.

Most of us that post this probably don't even know what oil looks like dirty? amirite?
Either way its a good way to connect with TCLer's and enjoy some mini games in the mean time. FB only has personal info if you put your personal info on fb. And you say you don't get caught up in the social networking. Believe it or not forums are *GASP* social networking. If this is true lurking is probably more your thing. :thumbup:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

superjario18 said:


> Believe it or not forums are *GASP* social networking.


... I would not really call this social








I actually learn something reading and interacting on the vortex. Not just sit around all day and update people on how i feel and what i ate... or where i am going tonight. :banghead:


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

*EDIT: I suggest if you need to win races to keep a free car, then please state so in your race notes.* That way we know if we need to lose or not.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate this game. I have the theme music stuck in my head.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

Yep, I'm gonna give it a try too. Feel free to add me, include a message so I know you aren't spam.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Dieselstation said:


> *EDIT: I suggest if you need to win races to keep a free car, then please state so in your race notes.* That way we know if we need to lose or not.


x2
I'll probably race you with my TCL bagel truck, so just down foul and you'll be golden. :laugh:

I mute the sound and listen to my streaming radio.

[quit feeding the troll and maybe he'll leave... just like that fat kid in the middle school lunch room]


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

already added a bunch of you. anyone I missed or new people:
*Add Me*

I'm going to try to win my "test drive" Accord through actual racing but if I end up needing a few gimmes before my 5 days is up I will mention it in the race invite.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, lemme know if you want a win to keep a car/truck.

Although, if you hook up the Silverado fully, and hit everything perfect, you can get like 4500.

Tim, you've come by for dice like 5 times today... :laugh:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone who is level 20 able to tell me how much the NSX costs?


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I noticed that the vending machine actually makes $$$. At first I thought it was just for decor.


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

deucestudios said:


> You bro'd out your truck, and don't even own it? :laugh:
> 
> Classic. :thumbup:


Lol..... I'm a few wins away from keeping mine. 5 more to go!

:beer::beer:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

mx5er said:


> I noticed that the vending machine actually makes $$$. At first I thought it was just for decor.


air hockey table is the best for coins if you are on a lot.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

I just went through and added a ton of people for the sake of this game 

Add Me


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

sirswank said:


> air hockey table is the best for coins if you are on a lot.


OT question..... You live in South County, RI? I swear, I see a newer VW rolling past with ur name on a german plate.

Actually, seen a few VW's with that plate..


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm Car Town grey screen of death? Im getting my exp bar and a couple of the top options but otherwise a grey screen...


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

superjario18 said:


> Anyone who is level 20 able to tell me how much the NSX costs?


NSX is $75K, GTR is $80K, Viper is $85K,


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> you guys need to work on your RT's...
> 
> You bro'd out your truck, and don't even own it? :laugh:
> 
> Classic. :thumbup:


I own it now


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

can someone make me a "pu$$y wagon" (from kill bill) template for a chevy truck please!


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

add me too!

http://www.facebook.com/wawski


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

First attempt at a skin.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

deucestudios said:


> Tim, you've come by for dice like 5 times today... :laugh:


what can I say... they go so well with my donk beetle :thumbup:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Figured I would share my Milk Truck design. PM me on here or in game for skin. 

Mad Mables Meat Market.
on the back it says Freshest beef to your door! Guaranteed.


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

superjario18 said:


> Figured I would share my Milk Truck design. PM me on here or in game for skin.
> 
> Mad Mables Meat Market.
> on the back it says Freshest beef to your door! Guaranteed.


Oh man, I like that one!

The Guinness & Jaeger trucks are sweet, and of course, the TCL truck is simply awesome! :beer:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Feel free to add me.

Finding a milk truck/taco truck is almost as impossible for me, similar to finding a wild narwhal in a Smart car.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

tgilb2007 said:


> OT question..... You live in South County, RI? I swear, I see a newer VW rolling past with ur name on a german plate.
> 
> Actually, seen a few VW's with that plate..




PM'd to keep it on topic


also, thanks all who let me keep my escalade. here's my Xe Blackwater edition











also, can someone post the GTI template? i wanna design a skin but don't have the car...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

In for FB game shenanigans! :beer:


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a lot more friends now due to TCL. This game is like crack....:screwy:


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

avasdad said:


> I have a lot more friends now due to TCL. This game is like crack....:screwy:


guilty on all counts....

should try to get this thread stickied.:thumbup:


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

That meat market truck is amazing. :thumbup: :laugh:

I've been noticing a substantial difference between my reaction times while on the laggy connection at work and my cable connection at home. It's like I'm giving away free wins most of the day. Come get 'em!


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

Game is pretty fun. Hopefully they will open up some other methods for friendly competition between friends other than the mouse-click dragraces and car shows. 

Also - how do you load skins? I've done my paint jobs with the game's tool, and it looks... ok.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

JCJetta said:


> Game is pretty fun. Hopefully they will open up some other methods for friendly competition between friends other than the mouse-click dragraces and car shows.
> 
> Also - how do you load skins? I've done my paint jobs with the game's tool, and it looks... ok.


when you go do to custom graphics.. click on the file tab. there you can download the car's template.. and edit it in photoshop, and upload it back up.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Speaking of custom designs, does anyone now why I have a line border around my urban-camo Accord? I find it extremely annoying and don't now how to fix it. Anyone else have this issue with a design?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Mechorg said:


> Speaking of custom designs, does anyone now why I have a line border around my urban-camo Accord? I find it extremely annoying and don't now how to fix it. Anyone else have this issue with a design?


when you load up your template in photoshop, design under the template's layer, then hide the layer with the "shape mask" and upload your image. 

your templates should look like this:









and not like this (sorry to whoever's template this is.. it's just to illustrate a point):


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

how do I stop it from posting on my wall?


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

You can download the template of the skin from the custom graphics page. there is two tabs (one for paint one for images)

Then you can use Photoshop/Gimp/Flash (I use flash and build it in layers or I use gimp)

Then you upload the image multiple times during the process to see how your design lays on the car.



Santiagolg said:


> how do I stop it from posting on my wall?


There is an option when you get something or do something to post or skip Just hit skip. I do that too and it never posts to my wall unless I hit for it to post.


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

The only time I ever do get posts on my wall is if someone else posts a race or something. I promptly delete them because I don't like crap posted on my wall. I'm actually happy with how little 'wall' interaction this game has compared to some other games out there.


----------



## watkins (Aug 16, 2010)

The other side says "happy puppies" and has more rust and sketchiness


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Can we just get a list of people who are willing to be added as friends in one post?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Dieselstation said:


> when you load up your template in photoshop, design under the template's layer, then hide the layer with the "shape mask" and upload your image.


Fixed, but it's still doing it. I think their template mask is off and it's kinda pissing me off. Oh well, I think I'm going to make a Three Wolf Moon design on my new Camaro.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

ahhhh.. cash!! 689 cash every 10 minutes.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

... you can't see me


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

krey said:


> damnnnn...i started playing.. well i gotta keep this accord so lets get some races goin
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=732898985





VTECeateR said:


> add me up, suckers!
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/ATPhotodesign





caliatenza said:


> add me too guys: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6000118
> 
> man this game is like crack; i need people to race against so i can keep my Accord lol.





zeewhiz said:


> add me if'n you want... http://www.facebook.com/#!/olekay





Rukh said:


> "My little garage as it now sits, before the power of The Car Lounge hits."
> 
> Please add me.





broko said:


> *add me* just let me know if you want me to lose.





SiviK said:


> OK, when I started playing it was in beta mode and was really glitchy, I am now fully addicted. All you folks got a friends request.
> 
> Feel free to ADD ME
> 
> I'll be looking for taco trucks. I just want a fleet of taco trucks and I'll be a happy camper. :thumbup:





deucestudios said:


> Welp, ya got me.
> 
> Add me too





dubsport87 said:


> well what the heck
> 
> ADD ME





a1vdubnut said:


> Ill play!
> 
> Oh, and hit me up, www.facebook.com/monarchydesign





monoaural said:


> Joining in.
> http://www.facebook.com/jdjessee





PA-TDI said:


> I want to keep my truck. add me and race me please.
> Add me





JCJetta said:


> Yep, I'm gonna give it a try too. Feel free to add me, include a message so I know you aren't spam.





ReverendHorton said:


> already added a bunch of you. anyone I missed or new people:
> *Add Me*
> 
> I'm going to try to win my "test drive" Accord through actual racing but if I end up needing a few gimmes before my 5 days is up I will mention it in the race invite.





jamezwhite said:


> ADD ME
> 
> include some sort of message so I know it isnt spam





dub_IN said:


> I just went through and added a ton of people for the sake of this game
> 
> Add Me





dj_wawa said:


> add me too!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wawski





superjario18 said:


> Add mine too your list
> 
> http://facebook.com/boone.jari





vwmichael said:


> add me as well, please put a personal message abou the TCL so I know what its for.
> http://www.facebook.com/people/Michael-Colby/1638585771





Mechorg said:


> Missed me on the first page.
> 
> ADD.
> 
> ...





Little Byron said:


> Add Me if you want








I think i got most of em and add me.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

polishsmile said:


> I think i got most of em.


Thanks!


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

polishsmile said:


> I think i got most of em.


Add mine too your list 

http://facebook.com/boone.jari


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

Dieselstation said:


> ahhhh.. cash!! 689 cash every 10 minutes.


did the math.... it takes 10 hours straight of collecting to pay one off...

so you have 10 years to go! lol


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

add me as well, please put a personal message abou the TCL so I know what its for.
http://www.facebook.com/people/Michael-Colby/1638585771


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Mechorg said:


> I finally kicked the Farmville disease! You're a bunch of enablers!
> 
> Add me :laugh:


Missed me on the first page. 


My Yanko/SC "Wolf Moon" 1969 Camaro:











I am having waaaaay too much fun with this...


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Added.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mechorg said:


> Missed me on the first page.
> 
> 
> My Yanko/SC "Wolf Moon" 1969 Camaro:
> ...


Ya its the most fun with a FB game ever I think, being able to fully customize car paint jobs like this.


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Need more ideas of what to paint on my ****-boxes.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

justchiefy said:


> did the math.... it takes 10 hours straight of collecting to pay one off...
> 
> so you have 10 years to go! lol


actually.. it's 13cash/10 minutes = 78cash/hour = 858cash/11 hours. 

So each air hockey table will be paid off in 11 hours. after that.. it's all profit.


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Haz win.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Doing what I can w/MS Paint


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

I love the domo kun paintjob :thumbup:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

^ LOL


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

hotshoe32 said:


> Doing what I can w/MS Paint


You beat my W12 GTI =(
Clarkston was right its not that great of a car.


----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

Add Me if you want


----------



## gti_sickness03 (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you move your cars around the garage? My bug is in the middle of the shop im trying to move it out of the way.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL @ the Skittles donk


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

avasdad said:


> Damn. When flash works on my Citrix server, I will get nothing done. Add me, let me know you are from TCL... http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/the.mob.goes.wild


Race me from 7:00 til' 5:00 CST Monday through Friday for easy wins. Citrix server lag + Flash is not so nice for reaction times....


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

justchiefy said:


> did the math.... it takes 10 hours straight of collecting to pay one off...
> 
> so you have 10 years to go! lol


wtf?? you have your math wrong.. 

if it takes 1 machine 65.3 times to pay itself off, 
it will not take more than 65.3 times for 2 machines. they both work at the same time and make the same amount of money :thumbup:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Updated "Add me" list.

Also, I need more ideas for paint jobs! and i need milk trucks/taco trucks! I don't have one yet.


----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

gti_sickness03 said:


> How do you move your cars around the garage? My bug is in the middle of the shop im trying to move it out of the way.


Click on the orange 'edit garage' button then you can move it around.


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Good day, chap.


----------



## gti_sickness03 (Apr 3, 2008)

Little Byron said:


> Click on the orange 'edit garage' button then you can move it around.


haha duh! thanks man:beer:


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

polishsmile said:


> Good day, chap.


Win! :laugh:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

I raise you, to my donk, sir.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

My Mobil 1 NSX. Download if you want it here: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/Mobil1-NSX.png


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm in car town to!

Some of my cars:

my real daily driver:









The cartown version:









And two others i make:


















And my shop:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

mudkip!









Mind you, everything I do is on paint


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

This game is pretty much Cafe world with cars.


















But I love it!!!


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

My buddy (he doesn't frequent TCL) wants some friends to play with too so add him.

Add him up gents


----------



## 87ramsey (Aug 19, 2010)

add me http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000666865271


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Its the 5.Bro Brostang.
Pimped with swyt tyntz and undrglowz
Complete with wikid body kit and mad fast wing.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

What just happened?

I logged in and a "!" mark popped up.. SO I clicked on it and it said something about friends salvaging an ice cream truck.. But I clicked skip before I could read it. Did I just screw up?


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

got a kick out of this hahaha


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope you washed her real good


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is a photo of a spreadsheet, as you guys probably know, dice is the best option for both coins and xp per minute. The other stuff is almost not worth doing.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree its the best but its also the most time consuming =p


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

I just do dice while mindlessly interneting, and then start a job that ends as far away as my next expected log in. Seemed like the most logical way. However, now that I'm high enough in the levels and only waiting for an NSX or my next shop-feng-shuii, my interest is waning


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

someone hook me up! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I want a freakin ice cream truck.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

we made it to page 9 in a TCL thread!!!!!


rowboats, post the template for the truck, i'll do what i can


anyone else notice a ton of lag trying to deliver pizza?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Got my ice cream truck - my daughter pulled through, LOL.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

If someone gets an icecream truck or taco truck don't post it and PM me, I will let you win a few days worth of races x10 on me for it.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

sirswank said:


> we made it to page 9 in a TCL thread!!!!!
> 
> 
> rowboats, post the template for the truck, i'll do what i can
> ...


yeah, I ended up crashing the flash plug in every time I used the pizza delivery task. Seems to happen when I drop a pizza off and then return to my garage before letting the other garage populate. The transitions in the game aren't great, but what can you expect for free?


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

superjario18 said:


> If someone gets an icecream truck or taco truck don't post it and PM me, I will let you win a few days worth of races x10 on me for it.



can you trade cars with other people in this game?


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not that ive found. Could be something to suggest though. TCL collective lets suggest a trade car option.


*edit* 
Made the forum post, let em know its what we want.

http://www.cartown.com/forum/showth...uggestion-for-a-collective.&p=46980#post46980

:thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I have too much mad tyte JDM content.










:laugh:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

ADD ME


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

I did the real deal crappy free candy van. Enjoy.



















Just realized I need black wheels...BRB!


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

hehe built a dragstrip


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

Dieselstation said:


> hehe built a dragstrip


:what: I LOVE it!!!! :thumbup:

Just for that :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

Dieselstation said:


> hehe built a dragstrip



brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

helement2003 said:


> I did the real deal crappy free candy van. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work but I'm not sure if the lighting is making it this way or what but the roof looks black on the original pope-mobile!


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

Can someone make a Redbull themed milk/ice-cream truck a-la Mini Couper style?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Residentevol said:


> Nice work but I'm not sure if the lighting is making it this way or what but the roof looks black on the original pope-mobile!


Good call. New and improved, with REAL candy spraypaint graphics! 

Again, the original:










Improved for TCL with crappy paint finish as well:


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

just finished this Marlboro livery for my Viper. Download it here if you want it: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/Cartown-Marlboro-Viper.png


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

**** FB games:thumbdown:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dieselstation said:


> just finished this Marlboro livery for my Viper. Download it here if you want it: http://www.dieselupload.com/files/1/Cartown-Marlboro-Viper.png



:thumbup: Nice job. I am having a tough time deciding what I want to do with my taco truck.

Was thinking a Bruce Campbell inspired apocalypse truck.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

jetta2.8 said:


> **** FB games:thumbdown:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's my rusty VW


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

how are you guys posting up pics of the cars?


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Click the car, 
Click picture,
Click publish (not skip)
then it puts it in a car town album in your fb pics.
then add it to a post like any other img.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

I did it this way in gimp...it's a bit rough.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Did some of you guys get the ice cream cone off of the ice cream truck? If so, how?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Rukh said:


> Did some of you guys get the ice cream cone off of the ice cream truck? If so, how?


I don't think you can. The milk truck looks just like the ice cream truck without all the crap on the top.


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

already getting bored of this game, I don't know how much longer I will last.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

My newest...


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

how are you people getting so many cars 

You must be putting real money into this game. Is there any other way to get the blue coins other than the 1 you get for each level?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Mechorg said:


> I don't think you can. The milk truck looks just like the ice cream truck without all the crap on the top.


Oh, then I need a milk truck.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I got a taco truck who wants it?

PM me asap.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Also, I don't have any rental cars, if those of you do have rentals and need wins just put that in your message. I will throw the race for you.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

That BRE Datsun is bad ass! I might have to start playin' this... I'm really against facebook games but.... But.... Well look at how cool it is?!?!


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Adam144 said:


> That BRE Datsun is bad ass! I might have to start playin' this... I'm really against facebook games but.... But.... Well look at how cool it is?!?!


Not going to lie, but it is a monotonous after a bit. When you do unlock new stuff (more land, new cars, etc) it gets fun again.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

dub_IN said:


> Not going to lie, but it is a monotonous after a bit. When you do unlock new stuff (more land, new cars, etc) it gets fun again.


Is that not the point with FB games? 
Just something to waste time with, not requiring any thought process? 













I guess that is why it is so popular on here


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

So are we all in agreement that we will throw races for fellow car loungers who are on test drives?

Also, where is a TCL sign for our shops?












I guess that is why it is so popular on here[/QUOTE]


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

I got the nissan and then got bored


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

It just sucks, I just bought an engine upgrade for my mustang and it charged me for it, but didn't give it to me.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

^ I know that happened to me too. 

And the lack of Corvette is disturbing...


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

I want an ice cream truck/taco/milk! PM me if anyone has any.


----------



## nc_vdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the FB adds! It has helped out a lot! Just a reminder, when requesting an add, please include that you are from The Car Lounge! Also I really want a Taco truck or an Ice Cream Truck! If you can help with this I would really be grateful!


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Pink Taco?*

Meet the Pink Taco Truck:


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

I;m hooked... damn it:banghead::banghead:


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Brinks Truck*


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

You guys are aware that it is a Beta, Right? There are bound to be lots of bugs with it still.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

dub_IN said:


> Meet the Pink Taco Truck:


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

My first custom graphic.










The flames on the roof-vents actually go all the way up, but the damn thing won't take a picture right.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

oookkk. i added the app. feel more than welcome to add me.

ominous feeling that this is the end of my life as i know it.

edit: i cant do it.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

lol at Pot town:laugh:


----------



## two_point_slow (Jul 12, 2008)

Add me. http://www.facebook.com/scredd


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

well that didn't last long... just deleted the game from my applications. 

I guess for me it did last long since I normally don't do facebook games at all. 

Have fun with it guys


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

My Camaro









yeah..add me
http://www.facebook.com/theycallmebiged


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

Started a few days ago, just found the thread.

Beaten, but still:










No trailer queen in my garage!









Offer for template is now void, sorry!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> My Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you can make the wheels bigger to fill out the wheelwells, right?


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Rukh said:


> You know you can make the wheels bigger to fill out the wheelwells, right?


 He probably wants it to look lower. On the garage screen, small tires don't look goofy small, it looks slammed.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

aircooled beetles! yeah! gonna fill up my garage with these!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Kafer Wolf said:


> aircooled beetles! yeah! gonna fill up my garage with these!


I've got two, and would have more if I could hire people to use them. Wish you could do multiple roadtrips simultaneously.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Kafer Wolf said:


> aircooled beetles! yeah! gonna fill up my garage with these!


still have mine...


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

i never got into any of the other apps. I feel like im addicted to this one haha

ADD ME!


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

jeez guys, i leave the CL for a few months to focus on work, i drop by to take a peek and you guys drag me into this thing! :laugh::thumbup:

bye productivity!


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

police car from the Netherlands:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

haha, that is a funny one


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

My crappy attempt at making graphics...


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

I make myself a service van!


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

Kafer Wolf said:


> aircooled beetles! yeah! gonna fill up my garage with these!


The only cars I've bought, too much fun haha...


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

I've given into this and just started. How do i hire more people?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

ZLandrum said:


> I've given into this and just started. How do i hire more people?


you can hire more as you level up.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Hollagraphik said:


>


BA


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

Dieselstation said:


> you can hire more as you level up.


:thumbup: thanks for the response. I leveled up to level 4 so far, so i was able to hire 3 total. Right now i think FBook's over-loaded because it's not wanting to let me play right now. It seems like it'll be a fun game though.


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

where the hell is the car town photo album?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Rallycross!


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

My Pinto.


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

Noticed this today:










Doing so must void the warranty :laugh:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Possibly something Nissan said to them. Ya you can use our cars but if you want to use the GTR we don't want no ricey ass mods lol.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

how do you get the monster truck wheels for the beetle?


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

Latest creation


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Add me!

I have to win 24 more races to keep my Accord Coupe!


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

Ford Fusion


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't leave the office til 9 last night cause I was playing this game... I think I have a problem.... nah.

ADD ME!


BTW... I think you all have a new friend request from me. TCL FTMFW!


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

if yinz want... Add me.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

add me too!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who is letting me win races to keep my accord, I'm getting there slowly! :beer::beer:


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

two things:

1.) I hit decline on races often by mistake. Not sure what is wrong with me. My apologies but don't think that I am turning down your race. 

2.) I help people win races to keep a car... but if it's GTI vs. GTI, I am trying to keep mine too, so it's probably gonna be a heads-up drag


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

Make sure you put a note on the race telling people to tank the race. That"s what I'm doing with my CHP Caddy. Im getting mixed results, but a handful of TCL'rs are helping. :thumbup:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Feel free to add me as well. http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000741648466 :thumbup:


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

SiviK said:


> Make sure you put a note on the race telling people to tank the race. That"s what I'm doing with my CHP Caddy. Im getting mixed results, but a handful of TCL'rs are helping. :thumbup:


oh was that you?!?! i think you need to be more direct about it. hehe.. sorry i didn't know you wanted me to lose.

just say.. "please lose" instead.. that'll get us the message.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

Yep, a nice note goes a long way. And those $500 bonus bucks add up fast when you win! 

Here's a question - how come when I race a guy with the EXACT Mustang as I have, and we both hit all 4 clicks perfectly, he still gets extra point or two and wins?


----------



## torquepower85 (Aug 17, 2010)

rpmk4 said:


> what happened to the good ole days of just looking at porn when you're bored.


i stopped reading the post after this.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I was gonna play pot farm but then I got high


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

I wish this game was available without needing a facebook account.:thumbdown:
I think i might like, if only to play with designing cars.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

JCJetta said:


> Yep, a nice note goes a long way. And those $500 bonus bucks add up fast when you win!
> 
> Here's a question - how come when I race a guy with the EXACT Mustang as I have, and we both hit all 4 clicks perfectly, he still gets extra point or two and wins?


that sounds pretty fishy. FWIW, we did have someone on the TCL group of players who was cheating.... I hope you aren't running into that


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

ReverendHorton said:


> we did have someone on the TCL group of players who was cheating....


lol hackers


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

its easy to hack facebook games. I have 300 million in nightclub city.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

ReverendHorton said:


> that sounds pretty fishy. FWIW, we did have someone on the TCL group of players who was cheating.... I hope you aren't running into that


is this the dude that always got a score of 5480 with his mustang?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

JCJetta said:


> Yep, a nice note goes a long way. And those $500 bonus bucks add up fast when you win!
> 
> Here's a question - how come when I race a guy with the EXACT Mustang as I have, and we both hit all 4 clicks perfectly, he still gets extra point or two and wins?


If you look, the good launch 'bonus' isn't always exactly the same. It can vary by a couple points. Your opponent's launch was perfect-er than yours.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

dubsport87 said:


> is this the dude that always got a score of 5480 with his mustang?


that's who I was referring to, yes. Not sure if it is who JCJetta ran into though... might have just been a legit loss.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

I see your Guiness truck, and raise you one Yuengling truck.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Ok I finally gave in. Delivering a pizza...we'll see how this goes.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone else not able to load cartown?

Maybe this is my pc to tell me to go do other stuff lol.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

ReverendHorton said:


> that's who I was referring to, yes. Not sure if it is who JCJetta ran into though... might have just been a legit loss.


And I don't mean to point fingers - it's a silly, fun game. I must have had a less perfect launch with my 'Stang. Ha ha ha.

Further, I think it is pretty sad someone would have to cheat in this game, generally speaking. I'm having fun seeing all of your creations roll across my screen.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> I wish this game was available without needing a facebook account.:thumbdown:
> I think i might like, if only to play with designing cars.


I will make fun of you relentlessly when you finally cave and join Facebook just to play this game.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Slipstream said:


> I will make fun of you relentlessly when you finally cave and join Facebook just to play this game.


That will never happen. Someone started an account for me and i deleted it. 
I will only join over my own dead body.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

My new S14:


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

yo guys. add me.

and please help me win races.
also, if you're playing mafia wars, add me too. :laugh:


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

another question:

my car is class D. how can i improve its class?

also, i noticed a "1968 beetle body kit" in the shop.
does this mean that there's another beetle model in the game?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kafer: No there isnt and there are no body kits for the beetle in the game. 

To whoever asked if car town was down, the answer is yes, they were doing maintenance and even added the new CRZ.


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kafer Wolf said:


> another question:
> 
> my car is class D. how can i improve its class?
> 
> ...


Cars stay in their own class (not like Forza). Its just a cheap, simple game.


That said, I think I'm pretty much done with this game. And, I am far too lazy to remove anyone from FB.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

here's a screencap.










1968 beetle body kit. apparently,my 67 bug is not period correct.

also, yes, that's a custom skin based on my real ride. had a hell of time approximating the colors on the template...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah its just the stock stuff.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

my latest


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> its easy to hack facebook games. I have 300 million in nightclub city.


Miyagi-San, please teach this young grasshopper of your art. :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

What do I have with other country's police cars?


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

where do you get the gti?


----------



## jetta'd (Jan 27, 2008)

im playing, add me!
Len Hockley


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Kafer Wolf said:


> where do you get the gti?


test drive offered at level 13


----------



## Snk (Feb 19, 2008)

Hate to say but got level 20 recently and I am getting bored of it haha oh well. Cool little game though, I love the little cars.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The advert for the CR-Z in the showroom is pretty cheesy, touting how sporty it is while its doing 10mph turns :laugh:

Pretty good idea for car makers to throw their car and ads in there though. There will probably be more to come.

I made a couple designs for my Yaris (its a bitch to do in Paint). I'll have to put them up here when I get home from work. My wife made some cool ones for the milk truck and the Beetle too.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I fixed up my garage this morning:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Pretty good idea for car makers to throw their car and ads in there though. There will probably be more to come.


:banghead: 
One more reason not to start. I am tired of ads.
The pics before of garages were nice, but that billboard is cheesy


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> :banghead:
> One more reason not to start. I am tired of ads.
> The pics before of garages were nice, but that billboard is cheesy


I see you reluctantly making a fake FB account (same as I did) somewhere around page 15.
Page 17, you'll post your modified bug. 
By page 20, you'll be sending out Ice Cream trucks. 
It's OK, nobody has to know. 
:laugh:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> I see you reluctantly making a fake FB account (same as I did) somewhere around page 15.
> Page 17, you'll post your modified bug.
> By page 20, you'll be sending out Ice Cream trucks.
> It's OK, nobody has to know.
> :laugh:


Haha, i have held out for years. 
I do not see some little buggy game getting me to convert.
Maybe if they pay me to start using and keep using it.
Until then i will stick to my freedom:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## dacc (Aug 25, 2010)

feel free to add me "dustin carew clark"


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

My buddy needs friends playing CT - http://www.facebook.com/QTheGuru


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> I see you reluctantly making a fake FB account (same as I did) somewhere around page 15.
> Page 17, you'll post your modified bug.
> By page 20, you'll be sending out Ice Cream trucks.
> It's OK, nobody has to know.
> :laugh:





IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Haha, i have held out for years.
> I do not see some little buggy game getting me to convert.
> Maybe if they pay me to start using and keep using it.
> Until then i will stick to my freedom:laugh:opcorn:





dacc said:


> feel free to add me "dustin carew clark"


Okay, "dustin", I will add you. :laugh:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Mechorg said:


> Okay, "dustin", I will add you. :laugh:


Dustin, do you get really annoyed by speedbumps? :laugh:


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

New Taco.









Trying to keep her, need 50 wins...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Mechorg said:


> Okay, "dustin", I will add you. :laugh:





deucestudios said:


> Dustin, do you get really annoyed by speedbumps? :laugh:


Lol if i was to create a fake account i think i would come up with a better name

Maybe Suckit Facebook:laugh:


----------



## CobleR32 (Nov 2, 2003)

My Orioles Milk Truck










The back of if from my garage


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

Ha vwgiest, i did a military one too!








































Here's the skin if any of you get a camaro you'd like to do this too.


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

ZLandrum said:


> Ha vwgiest, i did a military one too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same wheels/tires! Those are sweet, though here is a tip. Use the fill bucket on the gray lines first if you want them not to show up on the car.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

BP Ford Abu Dhabi World Rally Team support vehicle


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Vwgeist said:


> New Taco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad man, Im trying to keep mine too. :laugh:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

My Milk Truck.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

tribal pattern











Toyota Sport/TRD Yaris


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

ZLandrum said:


>


You win


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Building a fleet of taco trucks. Currently have four, and picked up my first Ice cream truck. You guys are slow on the draw.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

So I bought a Viper, spent over $100k decking it out to 927 Performance... and I can hardly click fast enough to race it without getting fouls. Hilarious.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's my problem. I joined, it's an easy game to master, however I don't feel like bugging my friends to play along. I did that once with Farmville when it first came out and then stopped for fear of looking silly and annoying friends with 'exciting news!' regarding xyz accomplishment. .


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

JCJetta said:


> So I bought a Viper, spent over $100k decking it out to 927 Performance... and I can hardly click fast enough to race it without getting fouls. Hilarious.


:laugh:


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

add my buddy too if you want someone else to race against;

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1196306639

he's not on TCL so I'm posting for him


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Just discovered this. It's quite a good laugh.

*My Mopar Logo'd Camaro










240SX









Accord








*


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Here's my problem. I joined, it's an easy game to master, however I don't feel like bugging my friends to play along. I did that once with Farmville when it first came out and then stopped for fear of looking silly and annoying friends with 'exciting news!' regarding xyz accomplishment. .


Add some TCL people to a 'limited profile' list with no access to your personal info. There are lost of links on this thread. Then turn off the applications ability to post crap on your wall. problem solved


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Mikedav said:


> Just discovered this. It's quite a good laugh.
> 
> *My Mopar Logo'd Camaro
> 
> ...


*

Why Mopar on a Chevy?  *


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Mechorg said:


> Why Mopar on a Chevy?


Doh. Because I am a bloody idiot. 

For some reason I had a Challenger in my head the whole time I was working on it.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

I'll fix it


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Mechorg said:


> Why Mopar on a Chevy?


It's a Mopar SVT Camaro :laugh:


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Mikedav said:


> Doh. Because I am a bloody idiot.
> 
> For some reason I had a Challenger in my head the whole time I was working on it.
> 
> ...


I almost did the exact same thing with my '69.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

anyone need an ice cream truck?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

I need one! big time.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That Camaro looks really good minus the Mopar stuff!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

Tucci said:


> My Milk Truck.


 how do you get rid of the stuff off the roof?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

asylum said:


> how do you get rid of the stuff off the roof?


Milk Truck =/= Ice Cream Truck


----------



## chiznoca (Aug 27, 2010)

*Hi All.... Add me to car town so I can win some cool vehicles *

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=661984143


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like they added some new vehicles.

MB SLK and 70 Challenger Hemi

I'm so glad I waited on buying the viper until after the "update." I knew there'd be more cars. 

The only reason I can see for going with the hemi over the viper is that it is a class A.


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know the cost of the Challenger?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> Looks like they added some new vehicles.
> 
> MB SLK and 70 Challenger Hemi


'98 Supra as well. Blue coin only, though.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

VierSpeed said:


> '98 Supra as well. Blue coin only, though.


I don't count the blue coin only cars. Those are cars you either get by cheating or paying money.


----------



## chiznoca (Aug 27, 2010)

*My cool Ice Cream Whip*


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

chiznoca said:


>


win


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

If Donnie is on here....I commend you on the Starsky and Hutch Pinto...excellent job!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

NightTrain EX said:


> I don't count the blue coin only cars. Those are cars you either get by cheating or paying money.


Or you level up and buy them.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Or you level up and buy them.


At the rate the game gives you coins, I'd have to be at a level 900 to buy the McLaren....Unless you know some other way?


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> At the rate the game gives you coins, I'd have to be at a level 900 to buy the McLaren....Unless you know some other way?


This game is like any other FB game, you want the sweetest rides you gotta pay money. It's how FB gets to be worth 35+ billion dollars.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

dub_IN said:


> This game is like any other FB game, you want the sweetest rides you gotta pay money. It's how FB gets to be worth 35+ billion dollars.


I'm actually not sure if Facebook gets most of that money. I'm fairly certain that goes to the company that owns the game itself.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

cougar said:


> I'm actually not sure if Facebook gets most of that money. I'm fairly certain that goes to the company that owns the game itself.


I'm sure they get a good chunk of it, and if you think of all of the stupid face book games out there and how many people are on facebook, facebook is making a killing on it. They probably still get the majority of their money from advertising but i wouldn't be shocked if facebook ended up with 35-40% of the money spent on "coins".


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

dub_IN said:


> I'm sure they get a good chunk of it, and if you think of all of the stupid face book games out there and how many people are on facebook, facebook is making a killing on it. They probably still get the majority of their money from advertising but i wouldn't be shocked if facebook ended up with 35-40% of the money spent on "coins".


Oh, I'm sure they get a chunk of it, no doubt . But I bet it could be as low as 5% and they'd still make a killing. They have other revenue streams that wouldn't require them to take a large chunk out of game company hands, and being able to offer them that kind of revenue stream just encourages more companies to develop more games. :beer:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually, as of now, facebook gets all of the money. Facebook has a new thing where you can buy facebook coins and use them on multiple games. And to the guy that said youd have to be level 900, you are mistaken, im level 17 and get a coin every level.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> And to the guy that said youd have to be level 900, you are mistaken, im level 17 and get a coin every level.


And thus, starting at level one and 1 coin, in order to get 900 coins without paying moolahs... :screwy:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> And thus, starting at level one and 1 coin, in order to get 900 coins without paying moolahs... :screwy:


Oh, sorry, didnt know it was worth 900 

In that case, then yes, they are just asking for monies. Its a very smart idea though. Remember Farmville Kid? The one that spent something like 900 quid on farmville from his moms credit card? Yea.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Business as usual down at the shop


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Jagermeister and Guiness trucks in for service at the same time


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

gotta keep those postal workers happy!!


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Foxtrot said:


> Business as usual down at the shop


wtf.. 2 stories??? What level are you?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

add me
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1656330069


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Tucci said:


> wtf.. 2 stories??? What level are you?


It's a clever optical illusion.


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

rpmk4 said:


> what happened to the good ole days of just looking at porn when you're bored.


Win. I award you one internets.


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

Add me: facebook.com/PhillipsJB


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

hotshoe32 said:


> It's a clever optical illusion.


Correct... It wastes a little floor space but is more interesting to look at


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

G/F kept getting pissed at me playing Car Town.. So I had to make this to get her back in the kitchen... 









Work in progress...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Foxtrot said:


> Correct... It wastes a little floor space but is more interesting to look at


not really. Its really messy and has no function


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Foxtrot said:


> Correct... It wastes a little floor space but is more interesting to look at


Very clever, nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Jagermeister and Guiness trucks in for service at the same time


plus my bug outside.... pimpin my crap even when i'm not around nick?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sirswank said:


> plus my bug outside.... pimpin my crap even when i'm not around nick?



haha, you've got enough fuzzy dice to last a lifetime


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Guida's Dairy milk truck. My wife made this pattern and I copped it.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

add me yallz http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001508894713#!/profile.php?id=100001508894713&v=wall


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a Taco truck abandoned at my garage. I want an ice cream truck....any takers?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that I've added everyone that posted a link so far. I just started this last night, lol.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Cobra II

LOL


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Oreca Viper from Lemans


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

anyone seen this yet? Someone on the cartown forum posted this.

ROFL


Smoke em.










Damn, the best part of this game is the custom graphics and seeing what people have made.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

^ :laugh:
More than you can afford pal. Ferrari.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

i gave in about a week ago...im now at level 15...what level is everyone else up too?

and for the record, that music on there is probably the most annoying thing ive ever heard:laugh:

oh and if anyone would like to add me the link to my facebook is the link in my sig:thumbup:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone picked up the R34 skyline yet?

I am curious if you can do any body mods on it, I was sad to see the NSX didn't have a wide body kit


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

dub_IN said:


> Oreca Viper from Lemans


I raced you, My girlfriend raced you. AWESOME. 

Does the viper have a HUGE wing option? if so, it would complete the look...:thumbup:


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

GTE77 said:


> I raced you, My girlfriend raced you. AWESOME.
> 
> Does the viper have a HUGE wing option? if so, it would complete the look...:thumbup:



nah, unfortunately there are no bodywork options for the viper 

I looked...

twice.

also, are you the Brazilian couple? If so, I threw a bunch of races for your GF.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

My paintshop attempt at a Falken Drift car


----------



## DemetriJenkins (Aug 23, 2010)

wow. the ultimate way to make facebook friends.. lmao


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

Here is the list of all TCL'ers (and friends of) playing as of the top of pg 15.

*If you wish to add them, just send a message saying your from TCL.*

*NOTE: IF YOU NEED TO WIN RACES TO KEEP A CAR, NOTE IT WHEN CHALLENGING*

Mechorg
 Black Jetta GT
Pedestrian.
sirswank
Hollagraphik
Diesel Smugness
ar10
BMAN70
superjario18
Buickboy92
tgilb2007
Nexus
krey
VTECeateR
caliatenza
Rukh
broko
SiviK
deucestudios
dubsport87
a1vdubnut
monoaural
avasdad
PA-TDI
JCJetta
 ReverendHorton
dub-IN
dj_wawa
polishsmile
vwmichael
 Little Byron
superjario18's friend
87ramsey
Residentevol
two_point_slow
EdRacer71
H Mike
Hostile
BuPsychBass
ZLandrum
Tomandante
Tucci
 Kafer Wolf
Hostile's friend
dj-wawa's friend
chiznoca
Vettes, Volvos and VWs
fsuhorizon
nickzom
pDUBc


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Good job with the list. :thumbup:

And thanks to everyone who helped me keep the GTI! :beer::beer:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I just read that list and realized I didn't put my link out there. I'll do that when I get home, can't access FB at work.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

add me:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1488930185


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

http://www.facebook.com/vwnut84 Another to add to the list. Can haz taco trucks?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

vwnut84 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/vwnut84 Another to add to the list. Can haz taco trucks?


IF you promise to give me your ice cream truck. I have one.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

I would if I had an ice cream truck.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

this game is so addicting lol


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Man, I didn't even realize I dropped blue coin on performance gains. 
Then sold that truck...
Didn't get any blue coin back for it, natch.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

new free truck, new skin....










and screw you all who leave without paying!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats cool. If there was a way to make the lights red that would be killer


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

sirswank;67280538\ said:


> and screw you all who leave without paying!


:laugh:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Found this:

"hp" for this, is the number the car has in the game, who knows if it's horsepower or what. 
This assumes you don't spend any blue coin, on performance. 
If you do, there's another 20hp available, for each of these.
*320* is the magic number, the number you add by maxing out the performance for any car. 
(340 if you spend blue coin)

*A= Green
B= Blue
C= Yellow
D= Red
*= Black*

Acura NSX(2004): Stock=393hp Max=*713hp*
Cadillac Escalade(2007): Stock=278hp Max=*598hp*
Chevrolet Bel Air(1957): Stock=327hp Max=*647hp*
Chevrolet Camaro(2010): Stock=325hp Max=*645hp*
Chevrolet Camaro(1969): Stock=308hp Max=*628hp*
Chevrolet Corvette(1960): Stock=368hp Max=*688hp*
Chevrolet Silverado(2007): Stock=229hp Max=*549hp*
Datsun 240z(1970): Stock=255hp Max=*575hp*
Dodge Ram 1500(2009): Stock=258hp Max=*578hp*
Dodge Viper SRT10(2006): Stock=587hp Max=*907hp*
Ford Escape(2009): Stock=185hp Max=*505hp*
Ford F-150(2008): Stock=232hp Max=*552hp*
Ford Fusion(2008): Stock=266hp Max=*586hp*
Ford GT(2006): Stock=657hp Max=*977hp*
Ford Mustang Fastback(1967): Stock=376hp Max=*696hp*
Ford Mustang GT(2005): Stock=345hp Max=*665hp*
Ford Pinto(1974): Stock=171hp Max=*491hp*
Honda Accord(2010): Stock=231hp Max=*551hp*
Honda CR-V(2007): Stock=204hp Max=*524hp*
Honda CR-Z(2011): Stock=181hp Max=*501hp*
Honda Civic(2006): Stock=207hp Max=*527hp*
Lamborghini Murcielago LP 670-4 Superveloce(2010): Stock=777hp Max=*1097hp*
Mazda Miata 3(2009): Stock=209hp Max=*529hp*
McLaren F1(1996): Stock=998 Max=*1318*
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren(2004): Stock=641hp Max=*961hp*
Mercedes-Benz SLK Roadster(2008): Stock=362hp Max=*682hp*
Nissan 240SX Hatchback(1992): Stock=207hp Max=*527hp*
Nissan GT-R(2009): Stock=509hp Max=*829hp*
Nissan Skyline GT-R(1969): Stock=296hp Max=*616hp*
Nissan Skyline GT-R R34(1999): Stock=436hp Max=*756hp*
Pontiac "The Judge" GTO(1969): Stock=350hp Max=*670hp*
Scion tC(2008): Stock=216hp Max=*536hp*
Scion xB(2008): Stock=205hp Max=*525hp*
Taco Truck: Stock=200hp Max=*520hp*
Toyota Camry(2007): Stock= 189hp Max=*509hp*
Toyota Corolla(1986): Stock=204hp Max=*524hp*
Toyota Corolla XRS(2009): Stock=220hp Max=*540hp*
Toyota Prius(2006): Stock=150hp Max=*470hp*
Toyota Supra(1996): Stock=392hp Max=*712hp*
Toyota Tacoma(2007): Stock=232hp Max=*552hp*
Toyata Yaris(2008): Stock=185hp Max=*505hp*
Volkswagen Beetle(1968): Stock=147hp Max=*467hp*
Volkswagen GTI(2010): Stock=270hp Max=*590hp*

Top 5:

*1318hp = McLaren F1(1996):
1097hp = Lamborghini Murcielago LP 670-4 Superveloce(2010)
977hp = Ford GT(2006)
961hp = Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren(2004)
907hp = Dodge Viper SRT10(2006)
*
Lemme know if there's any additions or changes, I already fixed some stuff when I copied it over...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

here's one of my cars.










styled after my golf in real life haha.

currently level 19 waiting on the acura NSX unlock.

http://www.facebook.com/harlerocco


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's my fb add

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000441276067


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

deucestudios said:


> Found this:
> Best list find ever of all the cars


Imo we can all pitch in and find the prices for the car purchases, that is a nice addition I think.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

sirswank said:


> here's the skins i've made so far. i set Pbucket to not resize, so hopefully they work



sweet!


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Mach 5 S2000 anyone? (Read: first attempt at a custom skin)


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL at 147hp stock on the 1968 Beetle.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> LOL at 147hp stock on the 1968 Beetle.


Me thinks they meant *47*hp:laugh:


----------



## redsoxcuban (Aug 31, 2010)

*Awesome*

Can you send the skin to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

makes you wonder what a vwvortex facebook app would look like... :laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

didnt realize how far behind I am once someof you added me Level 4 FTL :thumbdown:


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

does anybody know if you can do body mods on the 240z?

my latest


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sirswank said:


> and screw you all who leave without paying!


haha, I just caught on to what you were saying. I think the time to collect money is directly related to how long the job is. 2 minute job = 2 minutes to collect, 4 hour job = 4 hours to collect, etc, etc.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> haha, I just caught on to what you were saying. I think the time to collect money is directly related to how long the job is. 2 minute job = 2 minutes to collect, 4 hour job = 4 hours to collect, etc, etc.



it is, and with the lag that their server experiences, it's kinda risky doing the 2 and 5 minute jobs, cuz you can miss that window very easily.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

My newest:beer:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ice cream truck going up in a few.....


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> ice cream truck going up in a few.....


And, thank you!


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

hotshoe32 said:


> My newest:beer:


Very nice!
You just gave me an idea for my viper:










Jean Girard coming soon.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I just logged on and my Pinto is gone. WTF!!!??? :banghead:


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

can i hire an interior designer to design me a new garage? haha opcorn:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

monoaural said:


> And, thank you!


you're welcome...now if only I could get one for myself!


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

What bull****! I kept off increasing the size of my garage till I got to level 17 for the 25 x 25... but you HAVE to do the 20 x 20 first... what's up with that?!?


----------



## DemetriJenkins (Aug 23, 2010)

i hate that i only have 1 friend on car town. im going no where  

guess i'll get back to league of legends


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

WhitePoloCT said:


> What bull****! I kept off increasing the size of my garage till I got to level 17 for the 25 x 25... but you HAVE to do the 20 x 20 first... what's up with that?!?


 
yeah, I think the car up grades are the same. You have to buy them all to get to the highest performance


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

need 4 ppl to join my vegas road trip, only 45 mins left. 

http://www.facebook.com/sirswank


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

is anyone else really annoyed by the guy flipping around the honda arrow in the air? :thumbdown:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

That's a guy?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

moar skinz


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*My Golf*










*My Van* (Thanks sirswank for the rust)


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

DemetriJenkins said:


> i hate that i only have 1 friend on car town. im going no where
> 
> guess i'll get back to league of legends


on page 14 there is a list of all the people on TCL that are playing, just click and add and in the info part just say you are from TCL. I've added like 40 friends just from the start of this game


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm surprised nobody's tried doing the APR GTI yet....

guess how many air hockey tables i collect?










check out my creative hiding.


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

*noob looking for help*

hi noob here, found you guys googling looking for car town stuff, 
thanks for who posted the redbull mustang and marlboro viper skins.
I found how to download the template but photoshop (using 6.0) says not valid format?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

sirswank said:


> guess how many air hockey tables i collect? ... check out my creative hiding.


Ha! I do the same:


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

does the 240z have body mods?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Fierce R/T said:


> hi noob here, found you guys googling looking for car town stuff,
> thanks for who posted the redbull mustang and marlboro viper skins.
> I found how to download the template but photoshop (using 6.0) says not valid format?


Hi, That was me.. not sure why it's not opening for you since they're just .png files. but here you go in .jpg format.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

H Mike said:


> does the 240z have body mods?


Nope...


----------



## wat (Jan 31, 2010)

After I took this pic I realized I couldve gotten this car for free later :banghead:

anyway, millenium jade v-spec II Nur


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

When do you get the Skyline free? I feel like I'm way behind on level 17.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Seask (Sep 6, 2009)

need more friends that play add me http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1616490009


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

mmm... Chipwich


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

CoolJetta3 said:


> When do you get the Skyline free? I feel like I'm way behind on level 17.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Im confused as well. im at level 24. i had to buy one.


----------



## wat (Jan 31, 2010)

H Mike said:


> Im confused as well. im at level 24. i had to buy one.


It'll show up on level 25 as test drive.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

I copied the idea of the drag strip, but I got a bit of a traffic jam. 
:laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

either you have friends who aren't on our lists, or you're crazy quick on the draw... how the hell you have that many free trucks?


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

finally have my own gti!

thanks to all of you guys who made it happen! :thumbup:

also, i'm on my way to level 16. what level will have the next test drive and what cars would be available?

personally i'm more interested in the perks - more land area, more hired workers...

also, i'll try uploading some skins here. mostly vw bugs.

still looking for a ice cream truck and a taco van...


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

sirswank said:


> either you have friends who aren't on our lists, or you're crazy quick on the draw... how the hell you have that many free trucks?


And I picked up another milk truck five minutes after that. I just want one more milk truck, and I will be done. I just multitask, from the forums, to facebook to cartown to craigslist. Nearly every one was 2 to 10 minutes after it was posted.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

You have a lot of folks inline waiting to race you! Most I ever have is 2


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

monoaural said:


> And I picked up another milk truck five minutes after that. I just want one more milk truck, and I will be done. I just multitask, from the forums, to facebook to cartown to craigslist. Nearly every one was 2 to 10 minutes after it was posted.


I once found a lost Taco Truck that I then posted to ONLY MY WALL, which I promptly clicked on only to find that it had already been claimed. 

What gives there?:sly::sly:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

hotshoe32 said:


> I once found a lost Taco Truck that I then posted to ONLY MY WALL, which I promptly clicked on only to find that it had already been claimed.
> 
> What gives there?:sly::sly:


Its a function built in to make sure you dont get your own things. It kind of sucks.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> You have a lot of folks inline waiting to race you! Most I ever have is 2


I let them build up, so that I can get into a groove. Still suck though. I think i 40 some odd friend now, because of this. Only three of those are from real life.


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

Dieselstation said:


> Hi, That was me.. not sure why it's not opening for you since they're just .png files. but here you go in .jpg format.
> 
> Your's uploaded perfect ( & thank you you did a nice job :O) )
> what I'm having problems with is when I try to load say a VW bug template on to photoshop it says:
> ...


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Photoshop =/= Photoshop _Elements_

I did a quick search and came up with this that might help: http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37594


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a milk truck first with a facebook link to their profile gets it.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Grrr, I've found a taco and milk truck...but I miss all the ones posted.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I still got the one I found you want it?


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

I've found that, being a musically inclined type person I am, that listening to music while racing leads to some crappy times (and fouls).

And trying to see if this posts as a pic, my MS Paint creation, courtesy of the H&F forum:


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I have a milk truck first with a facebook link to their profile gets it.


I'd like it if it's still up for grabs please
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000703946409


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

Fierce R/T said:


> I'd like it if it's still up for grabs please
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000703946409


I have a Ice cream truck how do I trade one of you guys?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i don't know that you can trade cars, but that would be awesome. you need to "find" an abandoned one, then post it to your wall, and the first one to claim it, gets it. there's no other way i know of to pass vehicles around.



FYI, the latest update just killed the game. over doubled the level requirements for the high level cars. i am at lvl 19 and was waiting on the viper, which is now a lvl 48 unlock. 

game. over.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Well now they have a pink slip challenge....someone named rusty told me I had 10 chances (1/day) to race him for his ford GT. It's attainable, if I hadn't gotten a bad launch I would have beaten him in the viper.


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

wow...the new level requirments for buying cars is rediculous. ruined that game for me..


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

sirswank said:


> i don't know that you can trade cars, but that would be awesome. you need to "find" an abandoned one, then post it to your wall, and the first one to claim it, gets it. there's no other way i know of to pass vehicles around.


how the heck do you "find" one? It's not like you can drive around looking for it


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

pDUBc said:


> wow...the new level requirments for buying cars is rediculous. ruined that game for me..


Yeah. I was one level away from having the Skyline GTR, now Im 10  

My Dakar rally taco truck and my NSX:










Also, "Rusty" isn't a real person, just glitchy simulator.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

i have to wait till level 23 to get '69 skyline now :banghead::banghead:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The suspense is killing me. I can't wait to get home from work to see the level requirements with my own eyes.


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

They are backpedaling quite quickly. The level requirements have been reset to the previous levels. Any of you new guys, feel free to add me, just let me know you're from TCL.

MyFace


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

avasdad said:


> They are backpedaling quite quickly. The level requirements have been reset to the previous levels. Any of you new guys, feel free to add me, just let me know you're from TCL.
> 
> MyFace


Not from what I just saw - I was one level away from buying a '69 Camaro last night, now I am at least five. :banghead:

If they don't switch it back, I am done.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I like that it dings now when a job is done. I didn't realize that until I was across the room doing something else and I heard the noise


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

This game looks cool. But right now enough of my personal time is being taken up growing large quantities of Marijuana in the woods. I mean, uhhh, I'm playing "Pot Farm".


----------



## MKIVJettaTurbonium (Sep 4, 2002)

Has anybody won any of the races against Rusty? He's got a Skyline that's 776 and I've got a Mustang that's only 665. Wondering what the chances are of actually winning that thing...


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

im over it now... meh, it was fun til it sucked.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

It looks to me as well that they lowered the level requirments back down on most cars. Plus I am liking that they've given a regular cash option to almost all the "blue coin" exclusive cars...


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Eff you rusty shackleford!


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

just bought a karmann ghia! man, i wish they'd throw in some porsches in the game... would love to have a 356 hardtop...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

BuPsychBass said:


> im over it now... meh, it was fun til it sucked.


I think a lot of people on here gave up. I have pending races with a crapload of people.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

I got Rusty Trombone's Pink Slip and won the Ford GT. But I cannot race or modify it. Doh! 

I had to get all 4 perfect on my Viper to win.


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Not from me Nick! I'm always there to spank your escalade! opcorn:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Well by a miracle I won the Escalade despite all the fouls I had lol. 

My wife beat Rusty just now using her SL55 or whatever it is. She ended up winning the 57 Bel Aire.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Another MS paint hack of Freedom Autosport's Mazda3 racecar


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Transformers Mudflap


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

ice cream truck going up for grabs in a few


----------



## clutch1971 (Sep 5, 2010)

*muddy template plz*

can i get that template




jeece said:


> Started a few days ago, just found the thread.
> 
> Beaten, but still:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

the day i stop playing this is when they include a truck nutz accessory.


----------



## Caz43 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Hey*



jeece said:


> Started a few days ago, just found the thread.
> 
> Beaten, but still:
> 
> ...


Hi there, could I please have both templates? I think they are just great! :thumbup: How long did it take you to make them? 
Cheers


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

JCJetta said:


> I got Rusty Trombone's Pink Slip and won the Ford GT. But I cannot race or modify it. Doh!
> 
> I had to get all 4 perfect on my Viper to win.


same here, though I haven't tried to do anything with the car except put it out for display


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I have seen this from a some other people too i think. Do you add this or the program?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The app puts in on there


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Just an FYI on all you new comers. If you ask me to throw a race, know I will be in fact racing you with my stock meat wagon and if you lose thats bad =p

I average around 1400 points with it... so ... yeah. lol.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

I took Rusty's NSX with my S2K on my first try. I tried modding it, but it said I couldn't. I logged in a few hours later, and it's now sitting there with all the mods I'd tried applying to it (and paid for). 

Odd, but I'll take it. :thumbup:


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

So how long do you have to redeem service now?

I thought if it ran for 8 hours you have 8 hours to click on it.

Ran a 2 hour job for my 8 people tonight, got back 3 hours later and every customer left without paying 

Has happened 3-4 times today


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

I just got hooked.. add me if you want


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Its funny the amount of people with a post count of 1 in this thread coming in to ask for skins. Google search?

I did have an issue with two 4 hour jobs I went to clear and they walked out. I knew I was back from whatever else I was doing in plenty of time.

I havent beaten that Rusty dude yet, but my wife has twice. I need to stop being cheap and buy a faster car and stop trying to race his Skyline with a Mustang:laugh:


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

sirswank said:


> i'm surprised nobody's tried doing the APR GTI yet....
> 
> guess how many air hockey tables i collect?
> 
> ...


love the layout :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

added some of you..


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Why can't I get a taco or milk truck? I found them, and published the finding, but still no car!


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

someone else has to find it, publish it, and you need to be the first to claim it. 

i'd like more milk trucks. the cone and speakers on the icecream truck annoy me.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The Farmer's Cow, Fresh Connecticut Milk


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

yumm


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

deucestudios said:


> Found this:
> 
> "hp" for this, is the number the car has in the game, who knows if it's horsepower or what.
> This assumes you don't spend any blue coin, on performance.
> ...


whats up with the colors? and what about the s2000, and deloreon?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's my Swarovski SLK - inspired by the real thing below it.



























Here's the crystal background I made - feel free to use it for whatever type of car you like. (Click for hi-res)


And here's my garage:









With some hidden stuff:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> The app puts in on there


LOL i would get annoyed with that.:beer:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> LOL i would get annoyed with that.:beer:



I just found I can just put the cursor down there and backspace delete it.











What's really annoying is having to recycle 256 floor tiles in the game one by one :banghead: I have to do it a little at a time or I go insane


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah that sucks about the recycle things... hey cooljetta add me


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

Rukh said:


>


Ha. I live right above that mall. Seeing that car when I go for dinner makes me sick before I even get to eat.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Valvoline Ford Mustang I threw together in Gimp.


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Its funny the amount of people with a post count of 1 in this thread coming in to ask for skins. Google search?


Heck, I've got a PM from a "member" with *0* post asking for my skins. :thumbdown:

But worse, some douche vandalized my SLK last night... Gotta park it inside the garage from now on.










Mostly done with cheesy Photoshop brushes. Sadly some details don't show up well on the model.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

damn, hope they don't hit mine next...










inspired by


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

SilverGhost20t said:


> yeah that sucks about the recycle things... hey cooljetta add me


 
I will when I get back home from work


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

you guys' designs are awesome


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

New layout with room to spare


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> whats up with the colors? and what about the s2000, and deloreon?


He explains the colors and how to figure out the final numbers. 
I hope you were joking with that post.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Added a bunch of you folks. Add me in if you want http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=100000172080395

Just drop a message that you're from TCL.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Which one of you guys is Stephen Zack? Just got a random friend request and the only thing in common is Car Town. No one else from TCL is associated


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

I got my wife hooked so we're playing on 2 laptops back to back hahaha it's awesome


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

still a work in progress... Tryin to make it somewhat "realistic"


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

sirswank said:


> damn, hope they don't hit mine next...



Sure hope they don't, because it's awesome!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

*bay windows?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> *bay windows?!?!?!?!?!*


oo where


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure if ive posted my sweet pimpin Garage/showroom


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I noticed they've added an '09 Nissan Cube, '09 Lotus Elise, '79 VW Bus and a 69 Charger R/T (someone make a General Lee!!)


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to have a big game room, but then I put a drag strip there.


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

[Addition to the max HP list:
1970 Dodge Challenger R/T HEMI
A Class 793 + 20 for blue coin max total 813


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

sirswank said:


> damn, hope they don't hit mine next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That CLK replica turned out sweet, love to have it if you care to share it
[email protected]


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Which one of you guys is Stephen Zack? Just got a random friend request and the only thing in common is Car Town. No one else from TCL is associated



same here.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I figured out who it was like 10 minutes after I posted. Its Neckromacr. I was thinking it was a bot since there were no common ties. Its all good


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

Fierce R/T said:


> That CLK replica turned out sweet, love to have it if you care to share it
> [email protected]



sent the template via email. if you want to mess with it with photoshop or some other moar awesome editing software, you can go ahead and rotate and whatnot to get the decals to "fold" properly. mine was just the best i could do in Paint


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

sirswank said:


> sent the template via email. if you want to mess with it with photoshop or some other moar awesome editing software, you can go ahead and rotate and whatnot to get the decals to "fold" properly. mine was just the best i could do in Paint


Awesome thank you again, I think you did a killer job on it I'm way impressed
I've been attempting to do one in Photoshop, PaintShop Pro PhotoX2, & Gimp, but not quite got the hang of it yet


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

anyone have a ice cream or taco truck for me?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

If anyone is interested I whipped up a quick Excel to show what each job pays out based on XP per minute and Coin per minute.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...UURWd3AtU2ZLdmxUcUE1d0dTZXc&hl=en&output=html

The cost of the job is factored in with the payout.

Instead of baby-sitting the jobs I prefer to pick longer ones since I'm at work and can't be on FB all day. This should be more helpful for choosing which long-term jobs are the most lucrative.

EDIT: I don't have values for the last 3 jobs so if someone wants to PM them to me I'll update the spreadsheet. :beer:


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I figured out who it was like 10 minutes after I posted. Its Neckromacr. I was thinking it was a bot since there were no common ties. Its all good


Sorry about that, there were a handful of Friend requests that wouldn't let me type in a message, otherwise I was trying to make it pretty clear who I was and where I was coming from.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

taco truck coming up in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally remodeled after the land upgrade. 12 car separate garage / storage, up to 8 service bays, customer lounge, etc. :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Neckromacr said:


> Sorry about that, there were a handful of Friend requests that wouldn't let me type in a message, otherwise I was trying to make it pretty clear who I was and where I was coming from.


 
No prob. I had that same issue when I friend requested a few people.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

So I used my facebook account to sign up for photobucket- can't this stupid thing suck photos out of facebook straight into photobucket? If it can't then it's dumb.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

Fierce R/T said:


> Awesome thank you again, I think you did a killer job on it I'm way impressed
> I've been attempting to do one in Photoshop, PaintShop Pro PhotoX2, & Gimp, but not quite got the hang of it yet


sometimes it's a pain in the ass. i usually will do a rough layout, upload it to check it, then tweak, save, upload, tweak, save, upload, switch views, tweak, save, upload.... it's a process.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> Finally remodeled after the land upgrade. 12 car separate garage / storage, up to 8 service bays, customer lounge, etc. :laugh:


your customer lounge has no way to get in :laugh:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

I keep getting an error saying "your facebook session has expired please relogin and try agian" and I did that several times and I keep getting the same error message. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Vettes said:


> I keep getting an error saying "your facebook session has expired please relogin and try agian" and I did that several times and I keep getting the same error message. Anyone else having this issue?


Yeah mine was acting up as well. Even just to make regular FB posts it was doing that. Finally got in and 










...many challenger appear. :laugh: Almost had all blue competitors to race.


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

sirswank said:


> sometimes it's a pain in the ass. i usually will do a rough layout, upload it to check it, then tweak, save, upload, tweak, save, upload, switch views, tweak, save, upload.... it's a process.


Are you starting with a certian size page and pasting stuff to it to start? 
I haven't got past that in gimp yet
I found a tutorial for gimp online but it's pretty basic use of the fuzzy tool


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

CoolJetta3 said:


> ...many challenger appear. :laugh: Almost had all blue competitors to race.


Aw man, I had 4 GTI's lined up to race one day when I logged in. Everyone is up to Skylines now haha.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

:laugh:


CoolJetta3 said:


> Yeah mine was acting up as well. Even just to make regular FB posts it was doing that. Finally got in and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was one of those competitors


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

sticky euro said:


> your customer lounge has no way to get in :laugh:


 The red panels are doors.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

milk ice cream or taco truck going up in a few


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I've got an ice cream truck going up now


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Tried the BRE Datsun in Paint. Pretty rough.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> The red panels are doors.


Oh, to me they just look like red walls I guess


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

Fierce R/T said:


> Are you starting with a certian size page and pasting stuff to it to start?
> I haven't got past that in gimp yet
> I found a tutorial for gimp online but it's pretty basic use of the fuzzy tool


i download the template and open that in paint (it handles .png)

whatever size that is, i leave it and use a second paint window to manage the graphics. i cut and paste across the two to get what i want. sometimes i use a program called _VCW Vicman's Photo Editor_ (freeware) if i want to change the opacity of some graphics against a background, like the bomber girl on my rust bug, or if i need to use a magic outline tool. i've used gimp before but it's not intuitive for me, so i ditched it.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

you do the same as me with the dual Paint windows I just DL'd GIMP two days ago and I tried messing with it for like 5 minutes before I gave up. I'll give it a go this weekend again when I have more time.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

I am still looking for a taco or ice cream truck


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

CoolJetta3 said:


> you do the same as me with the dual Paint windows I just DL'd GIMP two days ago and I tried messing with it for like 5 minutes before I gave up. I'll give it a go this weekend again when I have more time.


 




good tutorial for basic features of Gimp. She also has one where she crops out a picture of a cat that go over some other tools. Very good for beginners. :thumbup:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks! I'll check that out when I get home


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

hey New Englanders

summer is over and these bad boys are retired for the winter. get yours now!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

I need one! hit me up!


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

My latest garage... I like to have it completely closed off, makes it look more realistic. Anybody else do this?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Haven't posted my area yet. Just expanded, including burnout:beer:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

hotshoe32 said:


> Haven't posted my area yet. Just expanded, including burnout:beer:


Nice garage layout! Hey, that's my 240z and Yaris  

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

we just need some cheats for this game... stupid how you have to wait till lvl 75 for the mclaren etc...


anyone have anything?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The Del's truck is awesome! So is the BP Ford!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Here's my latest garage:


----------



## Bourré (May 19, 2007)

just started playing today at work add me 

[email protected]


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

I am about 2 clicks away from getting rid of this game. They added mastery and its evolving into FarmVille. I enjoyed it in its simplest form (ditto for FV). Next we're gonna have to race people to collect wrenches to build toolboxes or something...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

SiviK said:


> I am about 2 clicks away from getting rid of this game. They added mastery and its evolving into FarmVille. I enjoyed it in its simplest form (ditto for FV). Next we're gonna have to race people to collect wrenches to build toolboxes or something...


I don't see what's wrong with the mastery. You are doing the services anyway, why not get something for doing them 100+ times. If you don't care about them then don't try to complete them- you aren't at a disadvantage for not achieving them.


----------



## joejoenissan (Sep 10, 2010)

got myself a pinto......


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Who did the UPS truck? I'll race you to see who can deliver on time:laugh:


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*eh add me too*

only 3 of my firneds are playing and i'm tired of losing the test drive cars

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=505713088

just put carville or carlounge or tlc or vortex or something in the friend request


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Lovin the Hendrix van... Here's my newest ride...










I know I know.. but it had to be done...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

*beat the test drive*


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

phfff for me to win with rusty i need to get into the 7000 point range.... and my car best i have had with 4 perfects was 6996


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't beat him either with the cars I have. I need to get above 5500.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

kneedraggin101 said:


> phfff for me to win with rusty i need to get into the 7000 point range.... and my car best i have had with 4 perfects was 6996


what car is he using? Every car has a max point, and the one I posted is the max for the s2000


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

i did beat Rusty with My mustang. i won his 69 skyline.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sportero said:


> i did beat Rusty with My mustang. i won his 69 skyline.


Doubt that. I wooped rusty and never got his beetle...


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Doubt that. I wooped rusty and never got his beetle...


For real. In the challenge he was betting his car. so I modded the mustang so I could smoke him.










and, add me 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/juanrzaldivar


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well earlier today I beat him and he was using his beetle. It ws like 196 to 4839 or something.. Must of been a glitch cuz I didnt get his car..


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Well earlier today I beat him and he was using his beetle. It ws like 196 to 4839 or something.. Must of been a glitch cuz I didnt get his car..


Yes is not all the time he shows up with the bet the car challenge, I race him every day but only once he bet the car.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Well earlier today I beat him and he was using his beetle. It ws like 196 to 4839 or something.. Must of been a glitch cuz I didnt get his car..


I've only seen the 'pink slips' thing come up once, and that was for his NSX on the first day. Since then he's been back daily with increasingly harder cars, but no pinks.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Put a new T/A paint job on my Challenger...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

that's bad ass


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

one problem, the challenger came with a 440 six pack, not 340


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

purplejettahondaeater said:


> one problem, the challenger came with a 440 six pack, not 340


:laugh:


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

damn after some research it came in both (i should've known that having owned a 440)


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

saving cash for a mercedes benz. then i'll whip up a "vandalized" skin where the hood is scratched with the message "HOPE THE P***Y WAS WORTH IT!"
:laugh:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

WhitePoloCT said:


>


Got first prize in the car show with my BP Mustang!! w00t!


----------



## SICgraphics (Jun 24, 2008)

*my kids got me into the game OMG addicted*

I am in the game and only have my kids to race please add me 

I will have to find my facebook link to be added


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Taco/Ice Cream truck on it's way in FIVE MINUTES...


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

Tice cream truck found! Come and reclaim it.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


> I've only seen the 'pink slips' thing come up once, and that was for his NSX on the first day. Since then he's been back daily with increasingly harder cars, but no pinks.


That's weird, I've have the total opposite experience with him. First day he comes at me with a hopped up Chevy Bel Air for pinks and I beat him and won the car (it's been my fastest car for a while now). Since then he only comes at me with Yaris and Cubes- I don't even have to try to beat him.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i lost to rusty for the 10th time: didn't lose my car, but we'll see if he comes back with something again. 

on a side note: because of the level reconfiguration, i never got the viper, or else it would have been easy. on the other hand, if i had a viper, i wouldn't need the S2K


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Hostile said:


> That's weird, I've have the total opposite experience with him. First day he comes at me with a hopped up Chevy Bel Air for pinks and I beat him and won the car (it's been my fastest car for a while now). Since then he only comes at me with Yaris and Cubes- I don't even have to try to beat him.


Same here, I beat his Ford GT with my Viper and since then he's just been coming at me with econo cars. His scores are getting better with each race but they are still cake walks.


----------



## SICgraphics (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok I sent friend request to the first 5 pages of this thread so far found a taco truck but they are down for maintnanace NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! I need my car town
:banghead: lol


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

dub_IN said:


> Same here, I beat his Ford GT with my Viper and since then he's just been coming at me with econo cars. His scores are getting better with each race but they are still cake walks.


I took him in the Viper too. Pretty sweet deal as a fully spec'd out Ford GT is pretty expensive, and it even includes the 20HP Blue Coin upgrades for a total of 997 HP


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

dub_IN said:


> Same here, I beat his Ford GT with my Viper and since then he's just been coming at me with econo cars. His scores are getting better with each race but they are still cake walks.


Yep - that's what I meant. They're econo-boxes, but he gets higher scores each race.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I dropped all 10 to him and he came back this morning with a Beetle and only managed a 187 point run.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Car town is 'Down for Maintenance' for me...has been all morning...anyone else?


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

Yep. Down for maintence. Right when I get my 30x30 expansion. Don't these people understand that I have work to do? lol


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know what they're even doing? There's no notice on the fan page...


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

*340 T/A Chally's*

Hey the 340 were pretty rare in the T/A (Challenger 1970 only)

they really just made enough of those (and the AAR Cuda' (All American Racing think Dan Gurney)
(always thought it was super cool when I saw AAR Dan Gurney come up in my customer files
when I worked tech support @ K&N)
to qualify (2,399) as a production vehicle to go trans am racing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Challenger
(scroll down to the pic of the vinyl top T/A story there)

RIP Riverside International Raceway ..wish I coulda seen those cars run, pops did take me to a couple other races there growing up but never got to see the Trans Am cars




purplejettahondaeater said:


> one problem, the challenger came with a 440 six pack, not 340


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

vwnut84 said:


> Yep. Down for maintence. Right when I get my 30x30 expansion. Don't these people understand that I have work to do? lol


I know right?..I was half way to my Black Dodge Charger purchase dangit
or Ford GT can't decide
but after seeing the Charger in my with the blower I kinda want that
as much as a GT-40 is one of my alltime favorite cars 
and someday when I get 60K+Motor mad money I want one of those SPF GT-40's 
(if I can fit my 6'4" sasquatch self into one even with the Gurney roof bubble)

I stopped to blow money on 3 VW busses to practice my skin making on
oh how do I take a pic of my new skin creation and post it on here?
do I need to put it on photobucket or some hosting site once I take it?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

My little garage coming along....


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

-My Garage


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

purplejettahondaeater said:


> damn after some research it came in both (i should've known that having owned a 440)


I knew you'd figure it out..  

Just need an AAR 'Cuda to make a matched set...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

ill post up my garage. Its kinda crappy and im about to remodel, but you get the gist.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Taco van posted up just now


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

another taco truck going up in 5


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I think I was double-charged for my NSX upgrades...

I just bought an NSX and was upgrading it step by step when the site started throwing messages that I can't skip upgrades. I wasn't skipping upgrades and the money was being deducted from my total but then the upgrade menu reset, my money was still gone but all the upgrades were not applied.

I started off at $244,000 (was a little more but not splitting hairs)
I spent $70,000 on the car.
New total was $174,000.
After all upgrades I'm left with $104,000.

So all the upgrades cost me $70k? Is that right? The 4 top level upgrades are only $5,000 a piece which accounts for $20,000, there is no way all the lower level upgrades totalled the remaining $50k.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

I need a taco truck or an ice cream truck!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Hostile said:


> I think I was double-charged for my NSX upgrades...
> 
> I just bought an NSX and was upgrading it step by step when the site started throwing messages that I can't skip upgrades. I wasn't skipping upgrades and the money was being deducted from my total but then the upgrade menu reset, my money was still gone but all the upgrades were not applied.
> 
> ...


When I stole Rusty's NSX and went to upgrade it, I ended up paying three times to max it and mod it before it actually went through. Lame.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

pic of my garage setup


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


> When I stole Rusty's NSX and went to upgrade it, I ended up paying three times to max it and mod it before it actually went through. Lame.


You had to upgrade it? When I stole his Bel Air it was already maxed out, even with the blue coin engine upgrade.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Hostile said:


> You had to upgrade it? When I stole his Bel Air it was already maxed out, even with the blue coin engine upgrade.


Yep. It only had +1 level performance across the board.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

taco truck up!

new skins:
chase car and the paddy wagon


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

got your taco truck! Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

Regarding the NSX, I had to close out of my browser and reload the game before any mods I did to the car "took", both cosmetic and performance. It's quite possible if you had done this instead of trying over and over again, the first round of upgrades would have worked.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Benjamin. said:


> Regarding the NSX, I had to close out of my browser and reload the game before any mods I did to the car "took", both cosmetic and performance. It's quite possible if you had done this instead of trying over and over again, the first round of upgrades would have worked.


 Oh certainly. But at that point the 'money' was superfluous and I didn't care to troubleshoot. :screwy:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

saw this skin on the facebook page so I made my own.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> Oh certainly. But at that point the 'money' was superfluous and I didn't care to troubleshoot. :screwy:


 lazy ass


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> lazy ass


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm sucked in.. I've got a '68 Beetle and an '07 Silverado on loan. I've got to win 25 races with this in a week to keep it.. So yeah, I'm not getting attached.. lol


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

ice cream truck going up in 5 

edit for pics of the new 30x30... with a swimming pool.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That's cool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

My Stang


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Benjamin. said:


> Regarding the NSX, I had to close out of my browser and reload the game before any mods I did to the car "took", both cosmetic and performance. It's quite possible if you had done this instead of trying over and over again, the first round of upgrades would have worked.


 I didn't try "over and over again". I applied them each once, in order, and saw the money deducted- then the messages started popping up about jumping upgrades. I refreshed the page to find that my money was gone and none of the upgrades were applied. 

So I applied the upgrades twice: the first time when they didn't take and the second time when they did.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Hostile said:


> You had to upgrade it? When I stole his Bel Air it was already maxed out, even with the blue coin engine upgrade.


 How do you steal Rusty's cars?


----------



## diflow (Apr 4, 2004)

sirswank said:


> hey New Englanders
> 
> summer is over and these bad boys are retired for the winter. get yours now!


 So awesome! I'd work for del's if they had trucks like this in real life. :thumbup:


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

GTE77 said:


> I raced you, My girlfriend raced you. AWESOME.
> 
> Does the viper have a HUGE wing option? if so, it would complete the look...:thumbup:


 Needs yellow headlights!


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

Finally spent some time on my gayrage. 








most of my cars are in storage.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

them some huge steps brah!


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

I need some help, I've only been playing a couple days and I have no one to hire (bummer), if you can friend me and help me on car town I'd appreciate it! 


add me please: :beer: 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=842950144 

here's my "Rogue Status" Yaris (i'll probably get crap for this)


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

the tech 71 said:


> I need some help, I've only been playing a couple days and I have no one to hire (bummer), if you can friend me and help me on car town I'd appreciate it!


 list of people here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre....-Car-Town&p=67120268&viewfull=1#post67120268 

also, i'll be lvl 25 soon and will be getting the skyline test drive, so race me and lose often so i can keep it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Whoa, multi-tiered. So how do you know when those lifts are working or not?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

is that actually two level or is it another MC Escher garage?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> is that actually two level or is it another MC Escher garage?


 MC Esher


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

Spotted this on the CarTown "forum" page: 










:laugh:


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> is that actually two level or is it another MC Escher garage?


 for some reason this made me laugh


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

hey, everyone who's "also test driving" 

if you let the person who initiates the race win, you can then challenge them and they will reciprocate. most of us have everybody else friended, so if you only let the person win once, it will usually be enough to complete the test drive. if i don't specifically ask, then game on, but if i ask for a win, is it too much to give it to me?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

jeece said:


> Spotted this on the CarTown "forum" page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best CT set up so far. Just need "Power of Love" as the theme song now:laugh:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

sirswank said:


> list of people here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre....-Car-Town&p=67120268&viewfull=1#post67120268
> 
> also, i'll be lvl 25 soon and will be getting the skyline test drive, so race me and lose often so i can keep it.


 Same I should be 25 today or tomorrow (half way through 24 so probably tomorrow) so I will be hitting everyone up for races lol. 

Also I would like to note about racing someone. I myself if someone asks for a win race with the meatwagon. I go all out with the 200 hp beast. If you want me to lose a race for you come at me with something better then a 1400 score please =p


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

jeece said:


> Spotted this on the CarTown "forum" page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it!!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

hey guys.. add me if you have not .. chris baldoni milwaukee WI have a picture of a cartoon rabbit driving a car..


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

superjario18 said:


> Also I would like to note about racing someone. I myself if someone asks for a win race with the meatwagon. I go all out with the 200 hp beast. If you want me to lose a race for you come at me with something better then a 1400 score please =p


 well, some people run tricked out wagons and post 4000 runs... that's not really going easy. but the R34 skyline will average 2500 if you leave late (so as not to red light), and only get 2 out of 3 perfect shifts. best i've done is a touch over 3000. no sense modifying it until it's mine. 

for me, the game is about designing cool cars and arranging the garage. if you can't throw one race for me, then fine. i don't care what my win record is.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm always dumping races on purpose...And a lot of them because Flash lag


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I'm always dumping races on purpose...And a lot of them because Flash lag


 x2 

sometime's it's not bad, sometime's I'll lag for the whole "gear shift"


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

facebook.com/psybervw i think


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

damn car town jingle has been stuck in my head all day and I find myself whistling it at my desk from time to time :banghead:


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

My Gulf race car. Not bad for my first attempt at custom graphics


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

ice cream truck going up now


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

My garage Complete with the filming and talk show with VW Spokesperson Max!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats great! I love the talk show! 

Here is my garage


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I just noticed Rusty has his own garage. Pretty simple but filled with objects that take blue coins to acquire.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I just noticed Rusty has his own garage.


 He must not grasp the simple concepts of the game, 'cause he's been stuck at level 5 for EVAR. :laugh:


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

So my band is all set up to play in my garage.. now we are a real garage band!


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

So it went in for maintanance and.... 
Rx- 3, Corvette new deep dish wheels! Sweet.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

Add me Level 15

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1024597845


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

did me up a van... 
"Landrum paint shop" DROP BOMBS!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

finally beat Rusty in his fully modded R34 GT-R... 
Only took me to wait until Level 25 to buy a Viper and mod it completely.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I like the new Weld wheels available














They've also modded the recycling aspect so you don't have to recycle one floor tile or item at a time.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

RX-3??? lol i demand e30's and corrado's!


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Feel free to add me: 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=22004559 

Anyone know how to re-race people? 

Here is a picture of my garage...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

They've got to respond to your race request first before you can race them again. I'm not sure how to clear out people who haven't responded. I've got probably 10-12 people that still haven't raced me back for like 2 weeks.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Put another Ice Cream Truck out there now.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

is it not loading for anyone this afternoon?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine says down for maintenance... And I just finished up a graphic I want to add to a Taco Truck I have in storage :banghead:


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

o man... i just fouled like 4 races  have fun beating me guys!!  

i'm holding off on buying cars because i want to be able to buy some cool ones once i level up!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Service truck












New layout with 30x30 land expansion, don't bump the turntables!:laugh:


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Got Fuel? 










My attempt to give the illusion of shade under a gas station overhang


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone else having issues getting the game to pull up?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

what do the gas pumps pay?


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

Need more real estate!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> what do the gas pumps pay?


 

I haven't checked, but I don't think you have to click them to retrieve the money. I think that's what they mean when they say it doesn't expire.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

All those black trucks up there reminds me of the movie Twister :laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I don't think you have to click them to retrieve the money. I think that's what they mean when they say it doesn't expire.


 
nick, i think it means you don't need to click them within a certain time limit. i doubt it automatically collects the money. if it automatically collects, thats bonus!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

yeah that makes more sense


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

so i have 600K in my bank. haven't bought anything since level 25 or so... and now i'm at level 33. what to buy??


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

new car skins... 

R34 GTR Drift-Spec: 









Shop Truck:


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that same problem I have about half a mil to blow on something.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I just drained all my cash on the level 25 land upgrade, my Viper (+ upgrades) and my test drive GT-R upgrades. 

BTW - Thanks to everyone for helping with the wins to keep the GT-R. :beer::beer:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Hopefully, when I get home from work the Skyline GT-R will be mine. That is if everyone responded to my race requests. I had only about 9 races left to win as of this morning.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Milk truck just put up :thumbup:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

what do you guys think of my plaid beetle? i haven't been playing for very long (level 4) and i'm just discovering this "graphics" option for your vehicle. how do you guys get such intricate and accurate graphics? i mean, hot do you where they're going to line up to which part of the door and such? 

anyway, here's mine:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Its trial and error for me when using Windows Paint. I make up a design, upload it to CT and if its off I can edit it while my Paint window is still open and upload it again. It doesn't cost anything to keep uploading and trying out different designs. Size is the tough part, sometimes you think you have the design small enough or in the right spot and its way off when you upload it.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

I did all my cars in Gimp... So far my BP Ford Racing Mustang was the hardest to do... and it wasn't that hard. you just need to know how to use Gimp.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Its trial and error for me when using Windows Paint. I make up a design, upload it to CT and if its off I can edit it while my Paint window is still open and upload it again. It doesn't cost anything to keep uploading and trying out different designs. Size is the tough part, sometimes you think you have the design small enough or in the right spot and its way off when you upload it.


 
Paint, Gimp, Flash 5/MX (is what i use actually cause I know it well) and do what he did edit, upload, rinse repeat basically. 

:thumbup: GL!


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

I just helped the Pedo Bear Pinto deliver pizza, only to have it followed by a new Charger Police car! :laugh: 

I'm almost 5 stars on my Smog Check Job Mastery. I indeed rock.


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

Couple things I've been working on, my "big wave" yaris, and my 240sx, I tried to make it look like the 240's pop ups where replaced with lenses (did i at least somewhat succeed?). 

thankyou everyone for helping me win my GTI! I still need a few more races... 

H Mike: that Fit is awesome! 

- Justin


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice looking cars.


How do you build up your mastery on the various jobs? Seems like I've done some jobs so many times and they are all still at 1 star. For example, I put all my work bays on paint jobs before I leave for work since they are 12 hour and by the time I get home and settled I can clear them out. I do this everyday and still 1 star.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


> How do you build up your mastery on the various jobs? Seems like I've done some jobs so many times and they are all still at 1 star. For example, I put all my work bays on paint jobs before I leave for work since they are 12 hour and by the time I get home and settled I can clear them out. I do this everyday and still 1 star.


 Clicking on the stars over the job will show you the different levels and you're progress.


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

somewhat close to getting as a 5 star rating on the suspension systems... that means ever 2 days i'll get 4,368 XPs, $140,000.00, and 7 points (running each job on 7 lifts)... that may be your best option to get ahead like you'd like to.. only need to do 65 suspension jobs (each job is 48hrs) I'm not into spread sheets and whatnot, but it's working well for me.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

ZLandrum said:


> somewhat close to getting as a 5 star rating on the suspension systems... that means ever 2 days i'll get 4,368 XPs, $140,000.00, and 7 points (running each job on 7 lifts)... that may be your best option to get ahead like you'd like to.. only need to do 65 suspension jobs (each job is 48hrs) I'm not into spread sheets and whatnot, but it's working well for me.


 cool, I think I'm almost at 3 stars there :thumbup:


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

I think im coming up on 3 stars for the body kits. Only bad thing about that one is that it takes 72hrs. But it is $5,000 and i think 441exp each now and im running 7 lift.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

If that's the case I'm pretty sure I've mastered the almighty antenna ball installation and fuzzy dice installation. I must have done them atleast 1000 times:laugh: Its precise placement of the ball on TOP of the antenna that is the key.


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

Took inspiration from the Race Touareg 2 for my GTI, I love it! Still have to win a few more times to keep it!


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

ZLandrum said:


> somewhat close to getting as a 5 star rating on the suspension systems... that means ever 2 days i'll get 4,368 XPs, $140,000.00, and 7 points (running each job on 7 lifts)... that may be your best option to get ahead like you'd like to.. only need to do 65 suspension jobs (each job is 48hrs) I'm not into spread sheets and whatnot, but it's working well for me.


Those are just the bonuses for getting to that level.. you don't get 20K and 1 blue coin for each job you complete. The only reoccurring bonus is the extra XP you get each time....


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

Well after leveling up and collecting a couple mastery blue coils to get the 15 blue coins together for the Charger I find out that does *Not*give you the blower apparently it is in with the body mods under 69 Charger hood 2 I'm guessing..just thought I'd pass it on now that I need to get like 8 more levels and a couple more mastery blue coins grr


----------



## Fierce R/T (Sep 1, 2010)

CoolJetta3 said:


> If that's the case I'm pretty sure I've mastered the almighty antenna ball installation and fuzzy dice installation. I must have done them atleast 1000 times:laugh: Its precise placement of the ball on TOP of the antenna that is the key.


 I almost have my "ASE" cert in Antenna Ball installation..lol only 156 to go to make 950..lol
it should install like lil jack in the box antenna balls or Union 76..lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Finally caved...and joined the madness. Hello addiction. :laugh:

First custom skin:










Does anyone else despise the Honda chick tossing that damn sign?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


> Does anyone else despise the Honda chick tossing that damn sign?



I think that's an EMO boy. I'm suprised he hasn't cut himself with the sign yet


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


> Does anyone else despise the Honda chick tossing that damn sign?


definitely! also, what are you keeping in those barrels?? looks like the po-po are here to shut down your operation


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

ReverendHorton said:


> definitely! also, what are you keeping in those barrels?? looks like the po-po are here to shut down your operation


I was following the lead of the UAW members in the other thread- the barrels of Meth keep my workers on task.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


> Does anyone else despise the Honda chick tossing that damn sign?


Yes! I accidently click on her, or the Honda sign, all the time. The worst part is that when you get the pop-up to visit the CR-Z showroom and click cancel it still takes you there. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> I was following the lead of the UAW members in the other thread- the barrels of Meth keep my workers on task.


Unions are banned all together at my garage. And there are no benefits. **** 'em; they are probably stealing coins from me when I am away anyway, we all know how this stuff works.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm having withdrawals..


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

so i blew $150K on a Hennessey Viper 700NM

http://www.thesupercars.org/hennessey/hennessey-viper-venom-700nm-rare-special-edition/


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

So whose parts did he use to build yours? 

My latest creation/blatant rip-off:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Been banging my head thinking of how I can make my Skyline and you gave me a good idea, JGTC. Got to look up some designs when I get home


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

my latest garage


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

I think we need people to post who aren't playing anymore. I'm tired of clicking through 15 people who aren't playing to find those I need to race.

Also, has anyone else noticed when you have a really fast car like the Ford GT, the "Tach" gets obstructed by the points you got on the last shift? Especially when it says "Perfect 1998"


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> I think we need people to post who aren't playing anymore. I'm tired of clicking through 15 people who aren't playing to find those I need to race.


true. I have a whole bunch of half races since the other people don't play anymore it seems. Either that or they just don't race since their levels seem up pretty high. I wish I could clear out the unfinished races.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

hey stupid question but when do I advance to doing engine work, tire installs etc? I keep doing carwashes and dice installs...good thing I have a milk truck and taco truck that breaks the boringness...how do I advance??


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

sebasEuRo said:


> hey stupid question but when do I advance to doing engine work, tire installs etc? I keep doing carwashes and dice installs...good thing I have a milk truck and taco truck that breaks the boringness...how do I advance??


sounds like your only doing the jobs that pull up out side your garage. If you click on the lifts/bays you'll have more options


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sebasEuRo said:


> hey stupid question but when do I advance to doing engine work, tire installs etc? I keep doing carwashes and dice installs...good thing I have a milk truck and taco truck that breaks the boringness...how do I advance??



your sig made me LOL


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Some neat new cars added. '80 VW Thing, Fisker Karma and Bentley Continental GT!


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

definitely agree, can't wait for the continental, the fisker looks sweet too


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Decided to add a wash bay to my garage area. Now I need to better integrate and improve the lounge... while I wait 30hrs for my GT-R test drive


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

progress is slow, i want to hire more people


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Finished.

#2 Autobacs Zexel JGTC Nissan Skyline


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone else having performance issues on Car Town today?


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

I just signed up for Car Town last night and played for a couple hours and it was smooth but this morning it is defiantly running slow.


----------



## devanrushton (Jul 25, 2009)

Marangoni Yaris









supposed to be this car....


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

its been fun, but my ADD has taken over and I'm now bored with this game..on to something else..mostly starcraft


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> It's a pretty good time waster. Here's my garage:


love the rastamobile!!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

oh and add me up if you guys want- that would be great.

http://www.facebook.com/scottsainthilaire


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

How many times you have to beat Rusty so you can take his car? Currently I'm 12-0.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mx5er said:


> How many times you have to beat Rusty so you can take his car? Currently I'm 12-0.


You only get his car when it says 'Pink Slips' inside a pink Post-It looking thing instead of the normal comment bubble.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

H Mike said:


> sounds like your only doing the jobs that pull up out side your garage. If you click on the lifts/bays you'll have more options


heh I've noticed those before but I thought it's just another way of starting a job from the cars waiting outside LOL thanks!

And nickzom glad u like it


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Team truck for my JGTC car


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Some nice looking garages in here.. 

Here's my latest...


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Aaargh. Been having way too much trouble connecting this morning.... Got an internal server error a few minutes ago, now it's stuck on the "retrieving neighbors" screen...


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Merc63 said:


> Aaargh. Been having way too much trouble connecting this morning.... Got an internal server error a few minutes ago, now it's stuck on the "retrieving neighbors" screen...


Yep. I can't get on either. I hope my jobs don't expire because of their maintenance.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

At least I'm not the only one! Dammit, only 2 more days to test drive the Skyline... at this rate I'll never get to keep it!


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


> You only get his car when it says 'Pink Slips' inside a pink Post-It looking thing instead of the normal comment bubble.


OK, noted. Recently, Rusty has been stoppin' by with a Fisker Karma challenging my Pinto. But it's not a Pink Slips race.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

back and running well for me...


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

WTF, I just beat Rusty in a Fisker Karma with my Pinto :laugh:


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

This looks like fun, so I'm giving it a shot. 

http://www.facebook.com/intercede007

Add me, I need a crew apparently


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

The 'challenges' screen has been giving me trouble the last few days. Same issues with actual racing- the start tree will sit for a good 2 minutes before counting down. :sly: Believe me, I'm trying to race as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dieselstation said:


> Hi, That was me.. not sure why it's not opening for you since they're just .png files. but here you go in .jpg format.


Hope you dont mind but I used your template to make a Beetle with. I found it on google and didnt even know it was cartown related


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> The 'challenges' screen has been giving me trouble the last few days. Same issues with actual racing- the start tree will sit for a good 2 minutes before counting down. :sly: Believe me, I'm trying to race as much as possible. :thumbup:


Mine's been doing the same thing; lots of flash animation issues.

No matter. I've been having fun trying to race Mike with his Lambo and mine - we are like 50/50; at 1000+ Performance, it's so hard to get perfect shifts because it's silly fast. 

Also, with respect to other racers, I always try to race with a similar Performanced car, just because I'm a sporting chap. So if you come at me with a 500 Pinto, I won't be using my Viper.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

JCJetta said:


> Mine's been doing the same thing; lots of flash animation issues.
> 
> No matter. I've been having fun trying to race Mike with his Lambo and mine - we are like 50/50; at 1000+ Performance, it's so hard to get perfect shifts because it's silly fast.
> 
> Also, with respect to other racers, I always try to race with a similar Performanced car, just because I'm a sporting chap. So if you come at me with a 500 Pinto, I won't be using my Viper.


I feel the same way about being sporting. On that note, have you noticed the score between shifts interfering with your "tach?" I have been messing up because of it. I'm also falling out of practice since there's no one to race! 

Finally, is anyone else tired of the CONSTANT maintenance and downtime? I know it's a beta program, but if they're going to be accepting money, they should put out a good product.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

JCJetta said:


> Mine's been doing the same thing; lots of flash animation issues.
> 
> No matter. I've been having fun trying to race Mike with his Lambo and mine - we are like 50/50; at 1000+ Performance, it's so hard to get perfect shifts because it's silly fast.
> 
> Also, with respect to other racers, I always try to race with a similar Performanced car, just because I'm a sporting chap. So if you come at me with a 500 Pinto, I won't be using my Viper.


Good man. I try to do the same. I especially like when someone comes at me with a Mustang, I will use my Camaro or vice versa. Although, my friend likes to race me with his Viper and the most powerful vehicle I have at thew moment in the Skyline. I still manage to click off some wins.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

one of the gift trucks going up in a few


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Although, my friend likes to race me with his Viper and the most powerful vehicle I have at thew moment in the Skyline. I still manage to click off some wins.


is that me or jay?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Its Jay, he's always showing up in the Viper:laugh: I need to buy a more powerful car.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

what do you guys think of my Kerma TDI taco truck? it's gator-tuned!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Still trying to find that elusive taco truck to customize. Worked on my newly-won GTI (thanks, guys) and Milk truck.

Wanted to give the GTI a garage camo look :laugh:










Gave the milk truck a German THW (Technisches Hilfswerk) scheme:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

i roll correct...


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rat Style Escalade, rust isnt just for dubs. Also has gun shot holes, key marks and bondo haha


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

just posted up my second free car of the day...


----------



## daveondemand (Sep 28, 2010)

*some of my cartown trucks and cars*


----------



## daveondemand (Sep 28, 2010)

*My Cartown Pics*

*All skins are originals made by me in photoshop*


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Finally got to level 34 for more land and did this









Than I got bored of that the same day and decided this was better suited


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

when the hell can i buy a VW Thing already?!?! GEEEBUS!



mikegilbert said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Wanted to give the GTI a garage camo look :laugh:


invisi-GTI!!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> invisi-GTI!!!!


:laugh: I had to re-skin it as my garage has changed. 

Did another milk truck in period-correct Royal Mail Post Office Telecommunications guise. 









One more THW Transporter 2


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

@Vettes - Who's got the Ghostbusters van in your shop pic? I want to see a bigger shot of that!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Engines are go


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Spent some time creating an HB Audi Team racing skin for the Transporter 2. It's styled after the VW LT-45 that took care of the S1 Quattro.










Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice one:thumbup:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

if you are experiencing lag, make sure your flash settings are cranked to allow the most local storage of data for car town. right click in the flash window, go to the "about" and that will load a settings manager on the Adobe site. you want to change the existing websites storage limits.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

Joined up, and I need some cartown crew! 

Add me up, http://www.facebook.com/DasCoupe

I'll post up some pics of my tiny garage momentarily


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

made a couple new skins, i tried doing a raptor f150, then didn't like the way it looked and sold the f150 

heres the other two from today: s2000 with carbon fiber hood, fenders, and trunk, and I won "rustys" firebird, so I made it my own, what do you think??


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1212774&l=530fb6d236&id=1634953126
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1212776&l=510b35ebd6&id=1634953126
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1212777&l=4ae1687e05&id=1634953126
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1212778&l=395594cc44&id=1634953126
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1212785&l=2774599a9e&id=1634953126

i like vintage racing myself.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

one my Girl made


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

hey everyone!

so there is a poll on the car town forums about the stupid halloween items they implemented. you can connect with your FB account and vote, or post you own comments and ideas. 

give your input!


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

Finally figured out how to upgrade performance... no wonder I was getting my ass kicked! hahaha


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

hey all add me up, looking for more ppl to get this game rolling....

also since gifting is now there... works for us all to have more ppl

Cheers

*
add me up guys*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Love that they have an FJ40 coming soon. I going to make it look like my rock crawler








:thumbup:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Eleanor


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mikedav said:


> Unions are banned all together at my garage. And there are no benefits. **** 'em; they are probably stealing coins from me when I am away anyway, we all know how this stuff works.


LMAO quoted


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Game is getting boring... Probably my final remodel...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

USPS Truck


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

CoolJetta3 said:


> USPS Truck


awesome!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

whatever truck going up in a minute


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Corolla Trueno AE86











Dorifto King


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

some of you may have seen me on the track recently 










in other news, why does the GTI suck so bad? i got it on a test drive and wasted all this money hooking it up, and my friggin rasta bugs are STILL faster?!?! 

and this game needs some audis. WTF??


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

My first all perfect run


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Is anyone else having to apply graphics 2 times to their cars? The first time shows up like you fit it improperly, when you go back in to "re-apply" it's on there perfect, yet you have to buy again.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

you can upload multiple times before buying it. click the arrows to change views and do all your editing before buying.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VierSpeed said:


> My first all perfect run



That's cool...I actually had 2 back to back perfect runs in the Gallardo when I first got it. 8122 total points!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

scoTT la rock said:


> some of you may have seen me on the track recently


 
Put up your other truck you raced me with yesterday :laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i have a ton of milk trucks. need ideas for a fleet skin.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

same here I think I have 4 of each


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

my lame attempt whilst at work...


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

had to keep it work related


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

add me
please


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> That's cool...I actually had 2 back to back perfect runs in the Gallardo when I first got it. 8122 total points!


ummm how exactly do you have the gallardo? did u buy points or?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

kneedraggin101 said:


> ummm how exactly do you have the gallardo? did u buy points or?


You just need to be lvl 33. Making money at the higher levels is easy; the cost (in yellow coin) isn't an issue.


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> You just need to be lvl 33. Making money at the higher levels is easy; the cost (in yellow coin) isn't an issue.


ok so what are u doing to make fast cash... im a lil light in the coin area lol


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

and my bad, i was thinking the other lambo.... regardless... still need $$$ lol


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

kneedraggin101 said:


> ok so what are u doing to make fast cash... im a lil light in the coin area lol


Get workers and lifts to do jobs.

On a typical day I queue up a series of 4 hour jobs when I get to work so they are ready by lunch time, then I queue up another set of 4 hour jobs so they are ready when I leave for the day. 

If I'm not gaming at home that night I queue up 12 hour jobs before I leave work so they are ready for me when I get in to work the next morning. 

If I am gaming at home that night then I queue up another series of 4 hour jobs to collect on later that night then queue up a set of 8 hour jobs before I go to bed so it's ready when I get to work the next morning.

Remember, you have the same amount of time to collect on a job as the job takes to run. So after a 4 hour job finishes you have 4 hours to collect on it.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

kneedraggin101 said:


> ok so what are u doing to make fast cash... im a lil light in the coin area lol


Well I don't know about 'fast cash' but I'm currently running 7 lifts with 48hr suspension jobs for 624exp. each. I can't be bothered to spend more than a few minutes every couple days, so I maxed the mastery on the best exp. 48hr job. I don't know what each susp. job pays me anymore as my coin level is high enough to be irrelevant; hence the focus on exp.

*Hostile* has a good approach though - set up jobs to complete the next time you know you can check them and start new ones. It's the best way to make continuous coins.


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

ya ive only got 500k in coin..... exp isnt a big deal to make..... just want some more coin so i can build my shop the way i want and such.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm on constant 12 or 10 hour jobs so I can check before I leave for work, after I come home from work. Sometimes when I'm doing other things around the house, like playing PS3 or cleaning or whatever I'll put on a bunch of 30 or 60 minute jobs and bang a few of those out since I'm near the computer.


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


> Well I don't know about 'fast cash' but I'm currently running 7 lifts with 48hr suspension jobs for 624exp. each.* I can't be bothered to spend more than a few minutes every couple days, so I maxed the mastery on the best exp*. 48hr job. I don't know what each susp. job pays me anymore as my coin level is high enough to be irrelevant; hence the focus on exp.
> 
> *Hostile* has a good approach though - set up jobs to complete the next time you know you can check them and start new ones. It's the best way to make continuous coins.


Im with him on this, i dont spend alot of time on there so i'm running 8 lifts all doing the 72hr body kits.
I only 1 away from completing the 50 body kits for the full mastery. I spend 2000 on each job and get 5000+ coin and i believe 650+exp. And soon even more exp. tonight after I have all my jobs completed.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

guess its down. i think i'm having withdrawals


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

My shop is THE place to get yo NOS installed. I get 400xp every 24hrs fully up'd.


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

cool, they are adding countach, range rover?, '10 tundra, and '02 nsx! mostly excited about the countach


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh man. Mystery box.










Not like I'm going to spend my blue coin on anything else... I hope I don't get shafted.


Edit: well that was less than fruitful.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

They are just trying to drum up revenue from people buying the blue coins; it is no different than any other Facespace game. Nice thing about this game is, due to the game's lack of any real competition, it does not make anything unfair toward other players. 

I got a perfect score with my Lambo the other day against Rusty Trombone. Now I have the high score in my group, booyah.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

'85 Countach coming soon and the Range Rooney


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

will you bastards just race me already??? i have like 35 "pending" races from you guys...

chickens!!



EDIT: also, i have just been doing a ton of the 72-hour biofuel upgrades, and coming in and racing here and there for points while my jobs finish... all you need is a few of those biofuels done and you go up a level every few days with minimal work.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Put up your other truck you raced me with yesterday :laugh:


haha okay:::










i actually had a picture of a real va-jay-jay up on the roof to match the side theme but took it off in case i get in some sort of facebook "trouble" for pron


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


> Oh man. Mystery box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i waisted mine on a scary money tree...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

VierSpeed said:


> Oh man. Mystery box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got a challenger srt8 in my mystery box


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

i bought 2 mystery boxes

got one miata and the 2010 tundra (early release car worth 29 blue)


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

scored an 09 elise in my mystery box, worked out for me, i wouldn't be able to buy it for 3 more levels!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

you bastards are going to make me buy a Mystery box now. I'm too curious, but still afraid I'll end up with Civic or Karmann Ghia:laugh:


----------



## ben118 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Car lost!!!!!!!!!*

I bought a box for 15 points placed it into the garrgage reloaded page then has dissapeared plz some1 help pppppppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzz:thumbdown:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ultra fail, just as I expected. I got mother ****ing, **** sucking, low down, dirty, Toyota Camry in the mystery box! Damn you peer pressure!


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

I'm not into gambling... even with fake currency.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Ultra fail, just as I expected. I got mother ****ing, **** sucking, low down, dirty, Toyota Camry in the mystery box! Damn you peer pressure!


 DAMN!!! :what: Now I'm too scared to try it out. I guess you can always sell it. How much is it worth?


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

hahaha kinda like me, i want to do it, but ill prob end up wih a pos...... 

ahhh w.e ill give it a go.....


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

****ing ****ty s2000 crap


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

I got a god damn mother ****in **** suckin silverado....


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

i need more land!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Made the best of a bad gift. Turned the Camry into NASCAR Sprint Cup #55 Napa Autoparts racecar


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

Every time I buy the points upgrade for a car's engine it doesn't work. Makin me kinda mad.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

It was doing that with the Camry up there, I just got out of the game and reloaded it and it worked.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

That was kind of like when I was placing my Mystery Miata, it would say 'congrats' give me 180 exp., and take me out of edit mode. I'd click on edit mode, rotate the Miata, and it would say 'congrats,' give me 180 exp., and take me out of edit mode. 

I found it rather novel, so I upped my level by 5 and then closed the window. When I came back, of course, it was all just a glitch and I got none of it


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Weird, 

I for the most part stopped playing =( I will prolly come back when there is more to it. 

Also Vierspeed... Im sad you sold your impreza still.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

superjario18 said:


> Also Vierspeed... Im sad you sold your impreza still.


 Heh - you wouldn't have turned down the offer either  

Besides, things are heading in a V8 direction


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ultimate Adventure Honda CR-V











LOL


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

okay, here is an idea 

why dont we all get some sort of mass race loss thing going. 

example:. 

you race ten people, put up a message saying you will foul out. let all 10 win. everyone gets their 500. then, everyone else races you back, and lets you win. you get 5000 for all 10 wins.


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

scoTT la rock said:


> okay, here is an idea
> 
> why dont we all get some sort of mass race loss thing going.
> 
> ...


 To some people, the respect is more important.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL @ that reply


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

oooh...


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm kinda upset you can't put the bentley wheels on the GTI....


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I'm on constant 12 or 10 hour jobs so I can check before I leave for work, after I come home from work. Sometimes when I'm doing other things around the house, like playing PS3 or cleaning or whatever I'll put on a bunch of 30 or 60 minute jobs and bang a few of those out since I'm near the computer.


 Yeah, since I only really get on there in teh morning before heading out to work, I just set up a collection of 24hour jobs and collect/reset every morning. Gathers money pretty fast as the levels climb and you can get more workers. I'm only at level 22, but now I'm levelling up every other day. 

I don't have very many people to race, so I just buy interesting things and customize them to win shows, instead of buying fast cars to win races. 














































painted this one up for my wife.. Wish the angle showed the truefire skull on the hood... 










All of them have picked up $2500 in the shows, so they aren't bad coinmakers...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

How do you guys get the rear shots? I've done a lot with graphics on the back of vehicles but I can't show them off in a CT photo. The only way I see them is if the car is in the garage facing away


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I need to pick up a Tacoma since there's no Hilux. I've got plans I want to see if I can pull off


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> How do you guys get the rear shots? I've done a lot with graphics on the back of vehicles but I can't show them off in a CT photo. The only way I see them is if the car is in the garage facing away


 I went over to the "customize" screen where you can upload your own graphics, expanded the image to show the car larger (the little double arrow in the bottom left) and spun the car around until the back was visible. After a print screen I opened up photoshop, and cut just the car out of the screen capture and pasted it into the normal CarTown photo of the front 3/4 view.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

Merc, can i get that bug and ghia skin to [email protected]?


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

So after weeks of non-stop carwashes and races, I finally save enough to buy a Dodge Viper. 
I spent most of my money modding the crap out of it but it's worth it. 

I then go to a buddy's houseparty to celebrate. I come out and find this. 


















Apparently some drunk chick mistook my car for her ex-boyfriend's and just... well... keyed the crap out of it... 

The pics speak for themselves... 
 

Now, I have to drive around cartown like this until she pays for the damage... :banghead:


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Tamiya Juggernaut 2


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

seriously.... need a milk truck fleet skin idea....


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Booster said:


> Game is getting boring... Probably my final remodel...


 how did you add another level?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

since they dont have any audis in this game at all, i decided on a collection of VWs instead. sadly, they are all slower than the 1 milk truck i have! so basically, it is safe to say, if you race me, you will probably win =) 

heres my latest acquisition- i kept it simple...


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

02jettakid17 said:


> how did you add another level?


 its an optical illusion. (im being sincere)


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

scoTT la rock said:


> since they dont have any audis in this game at all, i decided on a collection of VWs instead. sadly, they are all slower than the 1 milk truck i have! so basically, it is safe to say, if you race me, you will probably win =)
> 
> heres my latest acquisition- i kept it simple...


 That's cool. Did you happen to see the Bus has a clock by it on the car buying screen? When you click over it, it says it will only be available until 10/21. So buy them up while you can I guess.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

viper too, get em while they last!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn, I've been holding out getting the Viper. Guess I will later when I get home.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

Add me please. lvl 23


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

add me up! 


http://www.facebook.com/mat.kavanagh


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

When I was done with a job and clicked to collect the $$$, I noticed some cloud with a symbol of a pistol and I believe a skull inside. WTF


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mx5er said:


> When I was done with a job and clicked to collect the $$$, I noticed some cloud with a symbol of a pistol and I believe a skull inside. WTF


 DVD Player Install


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

Here's my Borg Cube:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

CoolJetta3 said:


> That's cool. Did you happen to see the Bus has a clock by it on the car buying screen? When you click over it, it says it will only be available until 10/21. So buy them up while you can I guess.


 ****! I'm going to stockpile a few then. Thanks for the heads up! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

tlc detail: the borg cube looks GREAT!! :thumbup:


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

Add me up. Link in sig... 
Level 6, just started playing 2 days ago. 

Tips and tricks for earning fast cash???


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

longer jobs will get you fast cash, but at the lower levels you might have to do deliveries and stuff until the longer jobs get unlocked.


BTW, I sent you a request but it wouldnt let me put in a message that I'm from here.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

mx5er said:


> When I was done with a job and clicked to collect the $$$, I noticed some cloud with a symbol of a pistol and I believe a skull inside. WTF


 LOL, the Nitrous installs are neat, when you're done the cars purge nitrous:laugh:


Some cool new cars coming up soon, 350Z, Grand National and El Camino. Can't wait to put a BRE scheme on a 350Z


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Tried my hand at a Team Oreca Viper. Still need to add numbers.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Another Bus


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

car town isnt loading am i the only one?


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you get credits? Do you guys buy them?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

the blue coins you earn as you level up...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Tried to make it similar to my crawler


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

bumping this up to please request that all of you [email protected]@rds that have pending races with me just RACE already! need a couple more Gs before tomorrow so i can get another bus before they discontinue it!! 

in the spirit of the one i am building now:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

A lot of people don't check their CT anymore it seems. There's still a few that do, but I have a ton of pending races that haven't cleared going at least a month or more back. The way I got by to help win the cars was I'd have two FBs logged in, mine and my wife, in two browser windows and race back and forth for the 10 times they'd allow per day. Could knock out 10 races in about 10 minutes. The rest I just depend on the reliable people I knew would race me.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I've only been able to race at work- the lag at home kills me. Bought 6 VW Buses to keep my bases covered. :laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i rarely initiate races, but will always accept if someone challenges me.


newest...









based off...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice. I saw that this morning when I was changing out my jobs, it was outside my garage:laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

sirswank said:


> i rarely initiate races, but will always accept if someone challenges me.


Same. I'm not as active but I do check a few times a day to queue up jobs.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Saw your GT40 last night.. I got a template for mine from the forums.. Need to do some editing on it though....


----------



## choubaka (Oct 17, 2010)

Couldn't resist any longer and bought the mystery box....

I got an Opel Corsa... Er... Is there an option to go back?


----------



## choubaka (Oct 17, 2010)

And I just managed to get to level 18 to save a few VW


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

here's two new ones...










puma/gumball3000 2010 sponsorship livery










based on


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

scoTT la rock said:


> bumping this up to please request that all of you [email protected]@rds that have pending races with me just RACE already! need a couple more Gs before tomorrow so i can get another bus before they discontinue it!!
> 
> in the spirit of the one i am building now:


This is Awesome!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOVE me some Mesa.... On a side note (trying to keep it car related) would this VW Bus carry a guitars or basses?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

I've decided to go with a Muscle theme....


----------



## stormtroopered (Oct 20, 2010)

You guys do know that facebook just got busted for selling information from users that signed up for games such as farmville, mob wars, etc to third party .... just an fyi http://http://hardgeek.org/facebook-apps-selling-personal-information-to-marketing-companies


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

stormtroopered said:


> You guys do know that facebook just got busted for selling information from users that signed up for games such as farmville, mob wars, etc to third party .... just an fyi http://http://hardgeek.org/facebook-apps-selling-personal-information-to-marketing-companies


That would explain the spam I've been getting recently...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Maybe they haven't gotten to me? I don't get any spam


----------



## choubaka (Oct 17, 2010)

I've just opened a VW dealership


----------



## cubefx (Apr 23, 2009)

Now we have Smart Fortwo!!!!!!!


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

The Smart looks exactly like the real thing :laugh:


----------



## iLoveMyIS (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone buy the Mystery Box?
What car did you get out of it?


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

mx5er said:


> The Smart looks exactly like the real thing :laugh:


lifesize.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

iLoveMyIS said:


> Anyone buy the Mystery Box?
> What car did you get out of it?



This is what I got... Added NASCAR graphics just so I wouldnt have to look at a plain old Camry


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

iLoveMyIS said:


> Anyone buy the Mystery Box?
> What car did you get out of it?


an fd rx7. debating on what to do with it.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

just raced for pink slips. Beat Rusty in his 69 Nissan GTR with my MK-5 :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

roccostud said:


> just raced for pink slips. Beat Rusty in his 69 Nissan GTR with my MK-5 :laugh:


Awesome! I got a ****ty DeLorean. :laugh:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

That **** only raced me once for a Ram pickup...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

he keeps showing up at my garage with a viper. i cant ****ing beat him.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

iLoveMyIS said:


> Anyone buy the Mystery Box?
> What car did you get out of it?


I got a fuggin fusion!!


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

What the hell  The game has been very buggy lately. Stuff now showing up is common. Today it's one of my cars. In addition, I can't click on anything :banghead:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

OK, game works 100% in Internet Explorer. I guess it's a flash issue with Firefox.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

This game got really boring. I still do the 12 and 24 hour jobs, and I'll still race you with something fair if you challenge me, but yeah...


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

My latest:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I purchased 6 VW T2s when I heard they were going away...one down, 5 to go. 

City of Hannover Public Works- complete with highway warning sign on the back. (I'll post the skin tonight): 



















Garage in its current state- went for some odd modern garden theme. :laugh:


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Car townnn


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

delete


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

Add Me put in the message that you are from TCL


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

can you gift cars?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm a level 44 and it seems I really can't do much more....can't hire anymore workers, reached full expansion, etc. It's as if I "beat" the game. Also, so much for making every car available with coins. I've been waiting a month to get the countach.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

that sucks... 

is your garage perfect? i spend more time rearranging that than anything. making skins is cool too.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

sirswank said:


> that sucks...
> 
> is your garage perfect? i spend more time rearranging that than anything. making skins is cool too.


 It could use some work, but I want to expand my shop...unfortunately I cannot hire anyone else. My garage is now basically a car showroom.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

you can't gift cars as far as I know.

I'm out of commision for a few days until I can get a new laptop. My wife picked up ours by the screen and the pressure of her thumb on the screen cracked the LCD so now about 2/3rds of the screen is just a psychadelic rainbow and all these lines. I've actually minimized Firefox to only appear in the far left 1/3 of the screen I can see but navigating any website is a bitch so I just put some 72hr jobs on and left it.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> and the pressure of her thumb on the screen cracked the LCD


 

must be a gamble getting a handy.....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

HAHA:laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

if anyone still plays, i figured out my fleet skin...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

nice. I think plenty of people still play because I can't catch them as far as advancing levels. They just don't post here.


----------



## puntopoison (Nov 4, 2010)

Caz43 said:


> Hi there, could I please have both templates? I think they are just great! :thumbup: How long did it take you to make them?
> Cheers


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

The new "garage". Welcome to CarTown International Speedway










The VIP lounge (updated)









The Pits


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Tha's awesome, great job. :thumbup::beer:

My first perfect run, I had like 5 after this one.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice job on the Speedway! Thats cool as hell!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Easy one.

Urban Camo Gallardo


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

I really come back here for the inspiration. 

Recent.....










......with a little update.........


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Urban Camo version 2


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

You guys see all the cool **** you can buy for the DeLorean?!? You can build yours into the BTTF time machine or buy one pre-built.


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

oh yeah I saw it , bought a standard De lorean to upgrade it to time machine status... but in order to do it, you gotta buy blue coins :banghead:

I am at level 40, and its getting boring as hell. I guess I´ll be out of it. :facepalm:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Sportero said:


> oh yeah I saw it , bought a standard De lorean to upgrade it to time machine status... but in order to do it, you gotta buy blue coins :banghead:
> 
> I am at level 40, and its getting boring as hell. I guess I´ll be out of it. :facepalm:


I stopped at 34. The lack of plot + the laggy flash + the lack of cars available after 35 makes it rather... pointless


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i had some extra blue coins, so i upgraded my delorean....

get this:


for $5500 GOLD coins, you can use it to "go back in time" if you have any expired jobs.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I just got one of those too, with the Mr. Fusion Flux Capacitor:laugh: Wiped out my blue coins


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Gee, more blue coin-only items. Shocking...  Now I remember why I stopped playing.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Just bought a blue FJ... now waiting on a porta potty...


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

i stopped playing once most of the "new" cars have to be bought with blue coins. it really ruined it when i found you can only get the countach with an outrageous 125 blue coins.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah I don't get the blue coins only cars, Im not going to pay money to play this timewaster game.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

Max out a Job Mastery for a task and you can get a blue coin every time you finish a job. I'm working on Engine tune up now.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

im am addict. i dont really like the game but i cant stop going back... sigh... i should just dump it and walk away.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Run L1ke H3LL said:


> Max out a Job Mastery for a task and you can get a blue coin every time you finish a job. I'm working on Engine tune up now.


How do you do that? I thought you got the blue coin one time once you maxed out on the jobs, not each time you completed the job after reaching "Mastery Level"


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

SchickQuattroB5 said:


> How do you do that? I thought you got the blue coin one time once you maxed out on the jobs, not each time you completed the job after reaching "Mastery Level"


maybe im wrong and you only get the coin once


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

nah, you only get the blue coin once


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

dubsport87 said:


> nah, you only get the blue coin once


well **** me then. cause ive been using blue coins on items thinking i would get more


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

At last, VWVortex Banner:


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

dubsport87 said:


> yeah I don't get the blue coins only cars, Im not going to pay money to play this timewaster game.


but i wants a time machine!!!

with a few level ups and job mastrys i can at least score the mod for my already owned dmc


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sportero said:


> At last, VWVortex Banner:


haha finally


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL @ Dodge Caravan as an available car now


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought a caravan just for fun :wave:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Had to jump in on this :laugh:


----------



## That1njguy (Mar 25, 2009)

Add me for races: http://www.facebook.com/paul.domboski

Put in messege TCL/Car town


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

a good reason to keep playing...










I just scored a perfect race at 8913!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I gave up on this stupid game a couple weeks ago. Ruined it with all the GOOD cars costing blue coins. Honestly, how many people actually bust out their credit cards to buy blue coins so you can buy one of these cars???? Gimme a break. :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

tdogg74 said:


> I gave up on this stupid game a couple weeks ago. Ruined it with all the GOOD cars costing blue coins. Honestly, how many people actually bust out their credit cards to buy blue coins so you can buy one of these cars???? Gimme a break. :thumbdown::facepalm:


I actually did a few of those insurance quote things. Sure they called for a few days and I get some mailers, but that's what caller id and trash cans are for.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> I actually did a few of those insurance quote things. Sure they called for a few days and I get some mailers, but that's what caller id and trash cans are for.


QFT


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

I officially gave up one this and lost all interest as soon as I brought my copy of GT5 home :laugh:


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

BuPsychBass said:


> The new "garage". Welcome to CarTown International Speedway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the viper skin I created


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Who'll be the first to make a Starsky & Hutch Gran Torino? I saw the GT as a new release the other day.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I wonder if the Car Town guys know what "Gift Gas" means in German?


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably not... I sure as hell don't. From the way you said it, I'm not sure if I do.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

It means "poison gas" in German I believe.:laugh:

Anyone race in the high stakes races yet?

I noticed there is a Car Town banner at the top of this forum every now and then now too:laugh:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

I had one race I won in High Stakes, since then every race I've don has expired without the other guy racing.

Now trying to find the picture of the 3D race track so I can copy it


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

since when is there a vwvortex sign you can buy!? saw a banner ad about it on here and went and bought one


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Who'll be the first to make a Starsky & Hutch Gran Torino? I saw the GT as a new release the other day.


 not the first, but here's mine


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

ReverendHorton said:


> since when is there a vwvortex sign you can buy!? saw a banner ad about it on here and went and bought one


 I have 4


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

GTrabbIt said:


> not the first, but here's mine


 haha bad ass:thumbup:


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

GTrabbIt said:


>


 
MOTHER OF GOD....


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Those Advan wheels are cool. I just put some on my NASCAR Camry


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Coming soon: Ferrari :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Meh, I stopped playing over a month ago when all the new cars required blue coins.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Not much else to do but make some skins when you're at the in-laws in a snowstorm.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Another skin made today.


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

You guys talked me into playing this game. Question...will they give you more blue coins as rewards or is the only way by paying money. I've got the starter 20 and just need one more to get the 82 Firebird.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

every time you level up you get one more blue coin.


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

That seems to be only on the higher levels (or something)... I've had 10 blue coins since I was on level 3, and haven't received any more since. 

I just try to stay away from spending any, and just do upgrades with the gold coins (Level 11 here)... Been playing for 3 days.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

I do the free car insurance quotes and surveys occasionally to add more blue coins. I won't pay real money for these cars


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

GTrabbIt said:


> I do the free car insurance quotes and surveys occasionally to add more blue coins. I won't pay real money for these cars


i want muh damn time machine! aaarrrrghh

i did the insurance quote and they hosed me...


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

I just found out something... May seem silly and obvious but hey.

To achieve the Insurance challenge (by filling the car with friends during 5 road trips), use a smaller car... My Toyota MR2 holds 2 passengers (including me), meaning only *one *friend has to accept.  I always used bigger cars/trucks for road trips, and it was sometimes hard to get 4 friends to join.

Enjoy your easy 5 blues coins!


----------



## Buddhak (Sep 19, 2001)

atx-g60 said:


> i want muh damn time machine! aaarrrrghh
> 
> i did the insurance quote and they hosed me...


I thought they had hosed me as well, but the next day, my coins were credited.



*Also:*


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Car Town thread! This game has owned my soul since November. 

Add me if you want: 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1475737942 

A few of my custom cars: 

Lets start with my favorite... my Integrated Engineering MK6 GTI (I made this for Dave Blais of IE, hence his name on it) 










My Apexi USA drift RX7 replica 



















My Lotus race Cup replica: 










based on: 









My version of the rusted bug 










MKI with plaid roof 










Still working on this Challenger 










Loosely based on: 









And my zombie killing truck: 










This is my garage: 
Level 38 35X35 space 










The house: 










Race gas station: 










Dyno and paint booth 










Front parking lot and alley with ol' rusty 










And the business end: 











Audi parts truck and my local VW clubs Taco truck 










And some skins if anyone wants them: 

Integrated Engineering race MK6: 









Audi Parts truck: 









Challenger race car: 









Lotus cup race car: 









Lets play!


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

So who bought the G8? Stupid thing doesn't go low enough!


----------



## Buddhak (Sep 19, 2001)

WhitePoloCT said:


> So who bought the G8? Stupid thing doesn't go low enough!


 my level is too low..  but i really want one. 


edit: feel free to add me: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=559132214


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

i started playing a few days ago. only thing that pisses me off is that you have to buy blue tokens. with real money... 

this game is a big giant free advertising fapfest for car, wheel, and tire manufacturers, why the hell do i have to pay real money for any part of this?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

simon_C said:


> i started playing a few days ago. only thing that pisses me off is that you have to buy blue tokens. with real money...
> 
> this game is a big giant free advertising fapfest for car, wheel, and tire manufacturers, why the hell do i have to pay real money for any part of this?


 You don't have to buy blue coins, if you have patience. I have never paid for any blue coins. At certain levels most cars become available for gold coins. There are other ways of getting blue coins if you must, but so far I have done just fine with out paying for anything.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

My town:


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

that racetrack looks good, the only thing I would do would be to make darker pavement under the bridge to give it a shadow effect.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

stkshftgti said:


> You don't have to buy blue coins, if you have patience. I have never paid for any blue coins. At certain levels most cars become available for gold coins. There are other ways of getting blue coins if you must, but so far I have done just fine with out paying for anything.


 really? i wasnt aware of the switch... i was trying to find that out


----------



## soarer (May 9, 2010)

My town, design shamelessly stolen from a neighbor:


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

simon_C said:


> really? i wasnt aware of the switch... i was trying to find that out


 Under "buy cars" area, under each car there is a level written in red that indicates what level it will become available for golds. Of course there are some cars that you can only buy with blues such as the 77 Rabbit, Smart Cart, etc... but some of the nicer cars such as the Lambo's will become available at certain levels. The Lamborghini Murci SV for example unlocks for golds at level 51, but you can buy it with blues at any level.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice. I was trying to figure out what to do with the Rabbit, maybe an old race theme


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I have 1.4 million bucks, and Im not really sure what to buy. Im hoping they bring out the Ferrari cars soon so I can blow it all on them.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

GTrabbIt said:


>


 This would be perfect if you took off the hood. :thumbup:


----------



## opinionatedprick (Jan 12, 2010)

GTrabbIt said:


>


 copy the picture of the hood on your template. please post pics afterwards


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Trying to sneak in spam by trying to sound like a ligitimate post, instead sounds like a robot:laugh:


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)

Too many cars, too little room...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:what:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

most of my cars are in storage  

here's the updated Bucket pic for those of you that wanted it  

personally I like the hood better


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I like the look without the hood


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

I see they have collections now. So far I have two collections: tuner cars and the classic tuner cars (I think that's what it's called...). 

Tuner cars I had all the time, classic tuners I had to buy the RX3 to complete the collection... Now I'm starting to run out of space on my track for my cars!!


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

acceleration said:


>


 that lambo is sooo smal compares to bentley :what: 
ohh, and i want that Bucket skin... please:beer:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, I cheated a little on that last one for the badgeless and cross-hairs :laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't decide what to do with Blue coins. I have 15

Option 1: Buy another, yes another, MK1 for 8 coins? or so since theres only like 100 left and I only have 1

Option 2: Buy the mystery box, not a huge fan of it, but havent done it yet

Option 3: any suggestions?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

I've wasted coin on the mystery box, I would advise against it. Ferraris are coming. Might want to save your blue coins


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

acceleration said:


> Too many cars, too little room...


... too much free time.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Once I checked that new Collections menu I noticed I've inadvertently collected all the 90s Tuner Car Collection. All the other collections I've got one car in each. Some I have no cars collected.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I was bored yesterday so I bought 7 collections. I can't buy any other ones because they require the blue coins which I am not going to pay money for.


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought the 90´s tuners collection, the work horses and the soccer mom rides collections. Now waiting for my blue coins that State farm promised. All for my MK1 .


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Geisha Cherry Blossom MR2


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

You need to buy three collections of new cars the 90's collection will not help you with the blue coins. I learned this the hard way too.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

how do you change the colour of walls? also I have no friends playing this lol


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

man, you guys are still playing this? 

after i got 10 cars i just got so bored with it. there is no plot or action. 

my car town station is abandoned now. i wish i could buy some cobwebs and some tumbleweeds for it


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

scoTT la rock said:


> man, you guys are still playing this?
> 
> after i got 10 cars i just got so bored with it. there is no plot or action.
> 
> my car town station is abandoned now. i wish i could buy some cobwebs and some tumbleweeds for it


but if you added those you'd be playing again!


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

man WTF ??? Completed the State farm thing to get the 14 blue coins, so I can buy an MK1, and now it´s gone !!! GONE !!!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That State Farm thing had a time limit. I didn't even start it because I saw there was only a few days left to try and complete.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

i think edracer quit... im about there myself... probably stick it out for one more level, get to 51, buy my lambo, and call it a day.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol i just started playing this. probably too late.

im at level 6 almost level 7 with 2 cars 4 bays and workers. 6,000 coins and 1 blue one.

this game sucks 

how do i level up faster and get more blue coins. nobody i race is accepting the challenge etc...

i might quit already lol


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

well if i ever made a facebook maybe be nice to waste time.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I think people are still playing they just aren't racing each other too much because I can't catch up to the level of some of the people on my friend list. There are people up in the high 40s and 50s level and I'm at around 42 and I don't seem to be catching up no matter what. I still get race offers from a few people and people still race me when I send one out.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

well could somebody add me then race me and let me win ?


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I think people are still playing they just aren't racing each other too much because I can't catch up to the level of some of the people on my friend list. There are people up in the high 40s and 50s level and I'm at around 42 and I don't seem to be catching up no matter what. I still get race offers from a few people and people still race me when I send one out.


I just keep workin the longer hour jobs... leveling pretty slowly these days.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

send and FB link and I'll add you.

Its funny a bunch of the people I've added from TCL because of this game are just FB friends now. Some funny and interesting folks out there


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

wtf where is ferrari, i'm getting bored :thumbdown:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/diernosaj


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> send and FB link and I'll add you.
> 
> Its funny a bunch of the people I've added from TCL because of this game are just FB friends now. Some funny and interesting folks out there


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=624290987


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The Ferraris are in the game now. '02 360 Modena and '96 F355 Berlinetta... And get this, they are selling them for regular coins NOT blue coins. I'm surprised.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

im debating on quitting.

ill never get to any decent levels

im at like 10 right now  **** this 

the game is too slow

i even got like 10 hockey tables in my garage 130 coins every 10 minutes big deal

i added a few of you guys tho. andy, robert, etc... racing is fun lol especially the close races. and lol'ing when i take a slow car and race and expect the person to race me with a somewhat same level car only to beat me by like 4,000 points lol


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Haha that sucks. I always race my opponent with a similarly powered car. A lot of times I'll race with a slightly less powered car just to see if I can catch the other person sleeping and beat them. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I randomly decided to give this game a shot the other day, and I can't stop playing it!


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Goddammit. Why did I even bother to start.

I need employees and people to race. Help me out plz.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000450820484


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha damn Bill. How many hockey tables do you have? 










Im thinking about adding about 100 tables. Do they still give you money every 10 minutes if you don't click on them to receive it????????? 

100 tables x 13 coins = 1300 coins every 10 minutes 

1300 x 6 times in an hour = 7800 coins an hour 

7800 coins x 24hrs in a day = 187,200 coins in a day. 

correct me if i am wrong


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

and only 10 races a day on one player? thats dumb. i was having fun 

we had some close ones there. i can't help but LOL every time theres no win from both FOULS


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

My Prius of Death.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

haha


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Señor Peligro said:


> Goddammit. Why did I even bother to start.
> 
> I need employees and people to race. Help me out plz.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000450820484


 
I just sent you a friend request on FB so race me whenever


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> My Prius of Death.


 HAHAHA I saw that show up at my garage for a car wash and i had to zoom in to make sure i wasn't crazy then I LOL'd.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Got up to Level 51... need to save up and get the Lambo Superveloche. :thumbup: 

My normal garage setup... pretty low key. Sort of like a multi-building complex, plus a drag strip. 










And then I got ALL my cars out. The only repeat I can think of is having two MK6 Gti's. 









:laugh:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine's fairly pathetic in comparison, but I'm getting there :laugh:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

After days of waiting, I finally have my 360... Now just another 11 days till I get my 430... *sigh*


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

First attempt at playing with the design templates. 









and added GTI stripes to the sides of my Rabbit


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I have no idea what I'm doing.....but I'm doing it I guess.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out how to remove a barricade I put right smack dab in the way...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

zoom in the screen more if it won't let you grab an item when you're in the "build" screen. I had that issue with putting a bunch of traffic cones down then I couldn't grab them and move them because the rotate arrow covered almost the whole cone when the screen was zoomed out.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

jpr said:


> hahaha damn Bill. How many hockey tables do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can only collect on them by clicking. When I need cash, I farm those on a netbook I have next to my "real" computer, lol 

They slow down game play though, so I remove them if I am going to be racing a lot.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

You guys can add me, [email protected] 

also how long does it take to recoup the cost of the tables?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

every 8 or 9 minutes


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

The tables take 10 minutes. Not sure if you were asking about the total cost of the tables however. 

10 tables x 850 each = 8,500 coins 

10 tables x 13 coins every 10 minutes = 130 coins every 10 minutes 

130 coins x 6 = 780 coins in an hour 

8,500 / 780 = almost 11 hours (10.8) of actually playing while the tables accumulate coins because you have to click on them to receive the money. 



Bill on the other hand has 125 tables. 

125 tables x 850 each = 106,250 coins spent on the tables 

125 x 13 = 1,625 coins every 10 minutes 

1,625 coins x 6 = 9,750 coins every hour 

106,250 / 9,750 = almost 11 hours (10.8) of actually playing while the tables accumulate coins because you have to click on them to receive the money. 



If you have 4 tables 

4 x 850 = 3400 coins spent on the tables 

4 x 13 = 52 coins every 10 minutes 

52 x 6 = 312 coins every hour 

3400 / 312 = you get the picture lol 10.8 hrs


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

jpr said:


> The tables take 10 minutes. Not sure if you were asking about the total cost of the tables however.
> 
> 10 tables x 850 each = 8,500 coins
> 
> ...


 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 
Priceless. 
No matter what you do, your still stuck there for 10.8hr!!!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

HELMITHICKS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Priceless.
> No matter what you do, your still stuck there for 10.8hr!!!


 and that's spread out over time too, so it takes even longer


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

GTrabbIt said:


> and that's spread out over time too, so it takes even longer


 Yup thats considering 11hrs of straight constant play. 

30 minutes here, 10 minutes there, 5 minutes here, 45minutes there. It takes DAYS!!! to recoup those hockey tables. You almost have to just write them off when you buy em and forget about how much you spent. Then again if your all about making money its still a stupid way to go.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

that's how I funded those two ferraris in the picture


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

eff that lol, I installed a pinball machine and jukebox for the lulz, but I'll stick to doing shop work for my monies.

also filling out random surveys at work to get blue coins for a delorean :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> eff that lol, I installed a pinball machine and jukebox for the lulz, but I'll stick to doing shop work for my monies.
> 
> also filling out random surveys at work to get blue coins for a delorean :thumbup::laugh:



I need blue coins, which surveys and stuff are you doing? I did one that gave me 8 coins and another one that didn't work.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

I do any of the free things that don't make me download anything. I've never paid for a blue coin and refuse to :heart: If they don't work, you can contact customer service while still on the "earn points" tab. They usually just require some proof of meeting the requirements and they issue the coins, I've used the customer service a few times without too much hassle


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Totally forgot about this game. Stopped playing a few months ago after I lost interest. Just logged in and started some Nitrous installs...will probably forget about them though.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jpr said:


> I need blue coins, which surveys and stuff are you doing? I did one that gave me 8 coins and another one that didn't work.


there's a link you can click at the top that will give you a bunch of ways to get stuff, i just fill out surveys and install ****ty facebook games lol


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> there's a link you can click at the top that will give you a bunch of ways to get stuff, i just fill out surveys and install ****ty facebook games lol


Yea I got that I was just wondering which ones people were doing. 


and is it just me or are you guys slow at racing lol.

Also why is everybodies GTI's a level 590 and mine is a 610?


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

Probably because they didn't buy the last Engine upgrade, requiring some blue coins.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Dammit! Now they released the 458 too!! So many Ferraris, so little money 

Plus I need to get that Diablo before they run out!!


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

i need blue coins 
spend over 600 000 yellow coins on lambo, ferrari and some other cars & tuning. but still have over 730 000 








Add me if you want.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Mack' said:


> i need blue coins
> spend over 600 000 yellow coins on lambo, ferrari and some other cars & tuning. but still have over 730 000
> 
> Add me if you want.


nice, added

i wish i had a bigger garage.

i only have 9 blue coins and like 150,000 yellow ones, i just started tho. im at level 15 now


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL Damn Bill what you got in that thing?


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Progress! 










Got a new Prius of Death too. Not that I wanted it, but needed to get that money tree fired up.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

How does that money tree thing work?


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> How does that money tree thing work?


It's a total waste trying to get you to buy Prii. It works by giving you $1,000 every 24 hours... The problem is that you have to buy a $~25,000 Prius to activate the tree... so your ROI is 25 freakin' days


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

If you have both model Prius then your tree is bigger as well.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

jpr said:


> LOL Damn Bill what you got in that thing?


That's me being nice to you, giving you free cash  

That's how I roll


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

land expansions need to be about a level or two lower, I'm running out of room!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

should i buy a delorean ?

it says

gain the ability to save jobs and instantly collect from tasks


what exactly does that mean? and is this car worth 85 blue coins

otherwise im gonna spend 93 of my 94 coins on a 87 GNX


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jpr said:


> should i buy a delorean ?
> 
> it says
> 
> ...


I'm saving up just because I want one


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I just installed an airplane dogfight facebook game. and did a insurance quote with allstate. went from 9 coins to 94 in 5 minutes. received 3 phone calls and 2 voicemails to my cellphone right away on the offers that I didn't answer lol. logged back into the game and BAM 94 blue coins.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

jpr said:


> should i buy a delorean ?
> 
> it says
> 
> ...


I have one. You can either have the regular flux capacitor (LOL) type or the Mr. Fusion type. The regular one requires plutonium in order to go back or forward in time, which costs $5000 a pop. The Mr. Fusion one requires garbage which is only $10 each use. What happens is if you come back to your jobs and they are all X's since everyone shined you you can regain that money. It sets up the car on screen and you have to do the same type of clicking at the right moment like a race to generate the required 1.21gigawatts and go 88mph:laugh:. If you miss on your clicks you won't reach 88mph and you won't go forward or back to the future. This is where using plutonium can add up quick, you'll need to find more Libyan terrorists.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

The way I see it you can go back in time for plutonium or garbage if you have the Mr. Fusion. But to go forward in time you need blue coins. That's bull****.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW im GLAD i didn't just drop 93 coins on that GNX

60% off sale going on right now. its only 34 coins now. and the delorean is 24. the vette indy pace car is 24. and i think ill get me a 84' FJ40 while im at it.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

those flower trucks just come out?

already got me one, thanks andy.

bill your orange one looks dope. you didn't waste ANY time getting to work on it LOL


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

jpr said:


> the vette indy pace car is 24.


I just picked up that bad boy :thumbup: Been getting owned by Rusty the past few days so I'm glad I was able to pick up the Vette on the cheap.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

mx5er said:


> I just picked up that bad boy :thumbup: Been getting owned by Rusty the past few days so I'm glad I was able to pick up the Vette on the cheap.



Hell yea I maxed it out to 968

I ended up getting that and maxing it out, the GNX, the FJ40, AND the delorean today with blue coins to spare.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

That's my garage lol... I don't even have all my vehicles up because it was loading slow sometimes and I was running out of room.

Here's my fb link if anyone wants to add me: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...t=a.460709176351.245641.527246351#!/Matt.Roma


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lol awesome sale, picked up the mr fusion delorean and the fj40. i also am test driving a skyline GTR so ill be doing all my races with that this week peoples!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Nobody is on?

I wanna race.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn that Vette.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha i was gonna send you a message on that race. I caught the light and perfect shifted each time. That was my best race sofar.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw over 7k on the score and couldn't believe it. :laugh:

I told myself I'd never spend money on this damn game, but when the Diablo came out I was tempted. When the Wrangler came out, I cracked.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol I JUST got the wrangler about 30min ago.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL Mike do you have that skyline yet? Don't race me with it if im coming at you with the vette. IM DANGEROUS. Either I'll redlight, or bang every gear.

How many more races you need? Ill throw the bug at it a few times.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm good w/ the Skyline, I own it now. Still, I'm only at like 758 with it, so I got no shot against that Vette. :laugh: Matter of fact I don't got a shot at it with anything, Skyline's my fastest car


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Who is this Jessica girl and where did she come from? And why can't I win against her? 

Nemesis.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

something isn't right. since two or three days my posts on facebook wall don't go out. when I find a taco truck or buy a new car it didn't show


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

i just started last night, and all of my friends are too cool to play...

ADD ME!http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=503903872


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

We shouldn't continue to be so arrogant to pit 4.0Ls against each other again. This is proof that they're not interested in our petty bull****. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Mack' said:


> something isn't right. since two or three days my posts on facebook wall don't go out. when I find a taco truck or buy a new car it didn't show


I had that problem too. I have determined it to be caused by a Firefox update. I have switched to Chrome and it works fine. :thumup:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the tie, you both get the $500 :thumbup:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

anybody have too much money and want to race me for about 100 grand? and let me win  ??


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

New Hummer H1 Alpha is 53 blue coins OUCH!!!

I can't do any more insurance quotes for coins lol 

and the 46 Dodge Power Wagon is awesome. 

They're getting a lot better on details with these vehicles.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

spent my last 6 blue coins on the mystery box and got a Lotus 

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

perfect shift for the first time :beer:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol nice one

I lagged a gear on that one.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Can someone tell me which level you get to expand up in your garage? Im at level 50 and have the biggest land size I can get...I want to build multi-levels now.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> Can someone tell me which level you get to expand up in your garage? Im at level 50 and have the biggest land size I can get...I want to build multi-levels now.


Multi-story garages are actually just an optical illusion from creative wall placement. There isn't an actual multi-story layout.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL you don't expand UP

its all trickery in how the walls and tiles are layed out, its all flat but made to look like multi level.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, 

I need a ****in taco truck. I'm up to my ass in everything else, but no damn taco truck. It's the last one before I get the "collection."

P.S.

Please vote for my arctic expedition H1 in the car show.  :thumbup:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Señor Peligro said:


> Multi-story garages are actually just an optical illusion from creative wall placement. There isn't an actual multi-story layout.





jpr said:


> LOL you don't expand UP
> 
> its all trickery in how the walls and tiles are layed out, its all flat but made to look like multi level.


Are you ****ting me??? I am so disappointed right now! :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I now have 102 blue coins yesssssssssssssssss hummar and 30x30 garage is mine


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

i just raced like 7 people on my list. fouled 5 times didn't get a perfect shift on anything another time, and perfect shifted against nicholas lol.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

buy blue coins for real cash or what?:what:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

hell no ill never spend real money on this crap.


auto insurance quotes earn lots of coins lol.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

i just put everything in my garage in storage. im gonna remodel the entire thing, and im not sure how i want to do it yet.

I have 7 lifts and 21-24 vehicles. toolboxes, cabinets, etc... for each lift, signs, railings, hockey tables, couches, etc....


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

jpr said:


> hell no ill never spend real money on this crap.
> 
> 
> auto insurance quotes earn lots of coins lol.


excuse me my dumbness, but can you tell what is auto insurance quotes


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

What jobs make the most money/exp?
Right now I use the maxed out suspension install.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

jpr said:


> i just raced like 7 people on my list. fouled 5 times didn't get a perfect shift on anything another time, and perfect shifted against nicholas lol.


yeah I've been getting smoked lately, glitchy, laggy races, so you don't even have to get perfect to beat me.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Mack' said:


> excuse me my dumbness, but can you tell what is auto insurance quotes


 
It might not be available in your country since the insurance is based here in USA. There is a link in the side of the game screen for a price quote for State Farm Auto Insurance. We can fill it out and earn blue coins, but then get calls and emails from insurance agents wanting to sell insurance for our real life cars.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

finally won my R34 rental car, thanks for everyone who took a dive to help me keep it!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> finally won my R34 rental car, thanks for everyone who took a dive to help me keep it!



:thumbup:


Wow theyre giving 400!!!!!!!! BLUE coins to netflix membership signup. I don't have netflix yet and was going to get it soon, so its super tempting.

It says: 

Earn 400 Blue Points!
Start your Netflix 1 month free trial!


cartown said:


> Only new, first‐time Netflix customers are eligible to receive this offer. Previous members and their households are ineligible. Netflix reserves the right to revoke currency or goods if you cancel your Netflix membership within the first three (3) business days after signup.Must click through from this promotion to be eligible.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL i talked myself into it. Signed up

Ill post a screen shot of 400 blue coins when i get it. Don't jelly too much


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

ok theyre already on there wow that was fast

416 blue coins I now have.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

All 4 ferrari's will cost me 309 blue coins

That will give me the mid engine ferrari car collection

buying each car will total 13,953 XP points and boost me 3 levels to 25

which includes 

Level 23 @ 25 000 xp: 1 point + 5 750 coins + monster truck wheel service unlocked
Level 24 @ 28 750 xp: 1 point + 6 000 coins + Datsun 240Z unlocked
Level 25 @ 32 750 xp: 1 point + 6 250 coins + car test [get in 45 wins] (Skyline R34, Acura NS-X, '69 Camaro) + land expansion 30x30 + gas pump + car stereo service + Dodge Viper unlocked

the money from the car collection will give me 51,000 coins, and 18,000 coins from leveling up. Thats 69,000 coins added on to 193,886 will give me 262,886 coins.

Not bad.

Ill do the land expansion and get to test hopefully the skyline or the camaro.

Why not right?


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

jpr said:


> All 4 ferrari's will cost me 309 blue coins
> 
> That will give me the mid engine ferrari car collection
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

netflix is worth it, I've been using them for a couple years and love it!


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Got myself a nice parking lot now. Got a mystery box the first time - Delorean. Sweet. Second time - friggin' Corsa. :banghead:










Still need a taco truck. Tired of flower trucks, got 4 of them in storage.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

HAS EVERYONE SEEN HOW THE GAME CHANGeD?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

yup

dont like it


ill never do this damn nascar bull****, thats gonna take too many friends and too long to finish 

this might be my nail in the coffin


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I got 5 blue coins b/c I voted on that Toyota Prius plural thingie. I voted on Prii and Prii was the winner.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess I lost my skyline I was test driving. Im pretty sure i won way more than 45 races with it. I never got any notifications of how many more I needed and now today its disappeared from my garage. that sucks.


edit: NOPE ITS BACK haha showed up after about 10 minutes. Somebody else must have been test driving it lol.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I think I'm a crew member on like 5 different Daytona teams now:laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

im still trying to finish mine. 

got all the elbow grease

i only have 5/8 pistons

1/8 spark plugs

0/6 gears

0/4 sheet metal

0/4 roll bars

0/4 race gauges

it seems this game is for people with tons of friends and certainly lots of friends that play car town.


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

jpr said:


> im still trying to finish mine.
> 
> got all the elbow grease
> 
> ...


Go here : http://www.cartown.com/forum/
make an account
post your fb profile and have people add you
thats how im getting my car done:thumbup:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't even touched the NASCAR stuff because I've been busy doing this - 










****'s a time-consuming pain in the ass. Still putting the finishing touches on it, but I'm happy with how it turned out. I've probably got 15-17 air hockey tables and 3 foosball tables hidden within it. :laugh:


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

I'm sure I can go back and do better on the template but so glad they brought the VW Bus!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I need 2/4 sheet metal to finish my nascar race car

help


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

lol you have to get 100,000 points and win a race too?

this is impossible wth.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

jpr said:


> I need 2/4 sheet metal to finish my nascar race car
> 
> help


Sent :beer:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> Sent :beer:


thanks man i finished the car.

but im never gonna get 100,000 points to win a race. this was a huge waste


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

100k blue coins? Are they smokin rock?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

no points when you race


its weird how its done

you have a small circle in the middle and green bars of different lenghts spaced out pass through the circle and you have to click the green start button every time the bar gets in the circle just at the right time to get points. you have to time it perfectly, you can either get negative points or no points at all. my first try i got 55,000 points, second try i got 35,000 points 

THEN you gotta pay like 200 gold coins to have the car worked on for the next race and its saying its gonna take 6 hours to complete the preparation 

i only have like 12hrs to go on the full car timer to finish it.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds impossible. Guess I won't be bothering with that, but I'm takin your Vette down.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

ya i wish i wouldn't have started it. i spent prolly 15 blue coins on it and you get like 180 hours to finish it. takes forever. huge waste

and what you talkin bout willis i just murdered your lambo

and then red lighted this next race you got comin up lol :banghead:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wait til the Lambo actually matches the Vette for once.....and my computer doesn't slow down and make me late on shifts. :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

bill you musta cheated or somethin

i dont know how you have 2 nascars and working on your 3rd one already


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

you must be doing the racing wrong. i got 100k on my first try for 2 cars.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

jpr said:


> HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


for the long stretches of green are you holding the mouse button down?
maybe your computer is laggy, try closing all other windows and programs.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Run L1ke H3LL said:


> for the long stretches of green are you holding the mouse button down?
> maybe your computer is laggy, try closing all other windows and programs.


no haha i was clicking on the beginning of it getting in the circle and then the end.
computers fine. Ill try holding down the button next time lol


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

jpr said:


> no haha i was clicking on the beginning of it getting in the circle and then the end.
> computers fine. Ill try holding down the button next time lol


yea youre gonna get it easy now, just hold it down from beginning to end.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I just got 86,700 on the nascar race. You gotta wait till the bar gets to through the circle to the left side of it.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

still havn't got my nascar lol.


I just got 97,xxx tho. I think I'll get it on my next race.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

jpr said:


> still havn't got my nascar lol.
> 
> 
> I just got 97,xxx tho. I think I'll get it on my next race.





yup. FINALLY. got 107,xxx


----------



## 02 indigo (Aug 18, 2009)

jpr said:


> yup. FINALLY. got 107,xxx


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha, I just saw these comments. I saw your new nascar posted today, Jason. See you figured it out, lol. It's just like _Guitar Hero_ and the like, if you've played them.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

new zonda F just came out

450 blue coins

1023 performance level

blows the mclaren away 

unlocks at level 80

who the hell is at level 80

I wonder if i could hang with it driven by a normal person in my 968 vette 

Hey bill get up to level 80 and lets find out.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

450 blue coins... insane! Any of you guys read the Car and Driver article on the company that makes Car Town? Interesting read...

http://www.caranddriver.com/feature...won_t_be_complete_without_a_mclaren_f1-column


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I read the article I can't believe how many people actually spend real money on a game like this. I know I never will.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

can't seem to break 82k on the stupid nascar race, ill try waiting till the long ones are all the way to the left of the circle though, i haven't tried that yet


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Go to the Prius' Facebook page and "like" it. You'll get the Prius C concept for free and that also activates the Prius money tree.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

mx5er said:


> Go to the Prius' Facebook page and "like" it. You'll get the Prius C concept for free and that also activates the Prius money tree.



yup got it. bought the other 2 prii to make that money tree grow i guess. How much money does it give out? at the first level it was 1,000 now its gonna take 24hrs before it will cash out again fully grown


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it's 1000 per Prius.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I finally managed to score over 100k and got my car!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike just beat my vette in a fair race for the first time. It was only a matter of time. 977 LP 670 Superveloce Lambo vs 968 Vette. I have been defeated. Time to see how fast this 458 Italia can get 



Well THAT went quick. I just spent about $200,000 gold coins bringing it to 1079  

BRING IT!


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Took me long enough :facepalm: I need more ram or something cause my computer slows down like crazy

But I just beat your Ferrari, 1st try


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

haha yeah had a bad run. i gotta get used to how fast a 1079 car goes.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you noticed that the other racing - coffee shops & **** - are impossible if youre not perfect? Pisses me off


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

ya eveybody is complaining about those races. theres a lot of fishy stuff going on. ive seen people jump off the line at 3-4k. and the payouts suck. not even worth it.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

HAHAHA BEAT THAT ONE MIKE

it was like 8500 something i dont think i got the bonus off the light either.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I got no shot at that :laugh:

That Reventon is calling my name


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

1,600,000 and an entourage? whatsup with that. 

im down to only 73,000 . i havn't been doing jobs or anything and spent most of it on the 458


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

i wonder if i can sign up to netflix again under a different card and email 

edit: Nope haha its hooked to the cartown account.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Bill did you just buy a Reventon?

You have 7 nascar's and working on the 9th.

how the hell. is level 60+ that great?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

hey just want to thank everyone for helping with my NASCAR builds!


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Argh, for some reason, Car Town didn't adjust for daylight savings time.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone else having issues getting into Car Town? Just get the first screen saying "building garage" and nothing else from there...


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

WhitePoloCT said:


> Anyone else having issues getting into Car Town? Just get the first screen saying "building garage" and nothing else from there...


 clear your browsers cache 

happend to me once but it was when they changed things in the game.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

bill i think cartown is waiting for you to stop building nascar's so they can start letting the rest of us race. how many do you have now? im not even bothering doing a 2nd one.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jpr said:


> bill i think cartown is waiting for you to stop building nascar's so they can start letting the rest of us race. how many do you have now? im not even bothering doing a 2nd one.


 I was going to stop after 3 but then they added the Army one, so I'll stop after that, it's a fun new thing to do though, just sucks about harassing your car town friends for parts and labour


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

jpr said:


>


 
Wow, I'm holding down the top 5


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

BMW Art car


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I was going to purchase a lime green AMC Gremlin and put flames on it but it's blue coins only :banghead: Granted it's only 3 but I only have 2 right now. But I'm going to level up soon so hopefully by then it won't be sold out :sly:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Another BMW art car


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You should try the Andy Warhol M1 :thumbup:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sticky euro said:


> You should try the Andy Warhol M1 :thumbup:


 Looks pretty manageable. The graffitti one was easy, I just found a picture of a bunch of tags and cut it up and laid it over the X5 template. The other side is cool if I could get a picture of it, I dont know how. On the front fender its got a girl bending over with a Parental Advisory label over her ass.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

they're advertising a rim display at the bottom but I don't see them for sale


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

nascars are racing 

i got 4th on intermediate on a crappy computer the first try. holy hell its fast.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> they're advertising a rim display at the bottom but I don't see them for sale


 They are in the non-functional items list when you go into the Edit Garage mode


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CoolJetta3 said:


> They are in the non-functional items list when you go into the Edit Garage mode


 yea I found them, it took a day for them to show up.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jpr said:


> nascars are racing
> 
> i got 4th on intermediate on a crappy computer the first try. holy hell its fast.


 got 2nd THREE times. so frustrating lol


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

first place on intermediate is 125,000. 

I just got 114,669 for second place :O this is ridiculous. 

first prize is only $1,500 too. this isn't balanced out right.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jpr said:


> first place on intermediate is 125,000.
> 
> I just got 114,669 for second place :O this is ridiculous.
> 
> first prize is only $1,500 too. this isn't balanced out right.


 I got 115, 122 and 124 :O 

EDIT: 

Made it to Advanced, a LOT faster. need 150k to win, only gets you a 2k purse, although with a lot of cars that would add up. I came in second 3 times again lol, 144k, 149k, 145k


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally got the big garage...and of course I promptly redid everything. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that looks sweet dude. 

I finally came in first in a NASCAR advanced race, I think it was blind luck that finally got me over the 150 mark.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

I want countach sooo bad  got only 27 bp


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> that looks sweet dude.


Thanks :beer: I've learned that making buildings & whatnot leaves you with no room for all your cars.

Guess I gotta dive into the NASCAR stuff next


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

124,948

FUUUUUUUUUUUU :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought an Aerostar. **** yeah.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> I bought an Aerostar. **** yeah.


lol awesome :thumbup:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

hahaha I saw they were selling that and just said "Wow" 

haha that thing is so ugly


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

I see E92s and Vantages coming in for servicing at my garage but I can't seem to find them in the showroom list....how do you get them?


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikedav said:


> I see E92s and Vantages coming in for servicing at my garage but I can't seem to find them in the showroom list....how do you get them?


They were limited release...must've sold out. That's ok, just buy a couple Aerostars.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Señor Peligro said:


> Thanks :beer: I've learned that making buildings & whatnot leaves you with no room for all your cars.
> 
> Guess I gotta dive into the NASCAR stuff next


 
I've got over half of my cars in storage and I haven't even built one of those pseudo-multilevel garages. I've got no room, sometimes I'll cycle out a couple cars and bring some others in just so I'm looking at something different:laugh:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

The watch videos for free points is handy. They're just short youtube ads and you get one blue coin for watching. I managed to rack up 7 during the past week. 

Now I'm debating if I should blow 6 of them on the Mystery Box or continue to save them.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm afraid to do the mystery box again. The first time I got a Camry:banghead:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Ouch, that's what I'm afraid of


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Bit the bullet and got the Delorean. The regular one.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Keep checking the watch video feature for blue coins. I check a couple of times a day and I usually get 3-4 blue coins a day. Even if icon is replaced with the Gamefly promo, check anyway. 

Just a week or so ago, I had no blue coins. Now I have 15 minus the 6 I spent on the mystery box.


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

It must vary between regions. Just started playing this again and that link is for an online chocolate website or a florist order only, I don't get the option to view movies for blue coins...

Hopefully they release the E30 M3 soon...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mikedav said:


> It must vary between regions. Just started playing this again and that link is for an online chocolate website or a florist order only, I don't get the option to view movies for blue coins...
> 
> Hopefully they release the E30 M3 soon...


yea I've never seen a view movies one either. i also agree that bmws are under represented, but I'm currently working up to the coins for the 1 series


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't understand why they made the C30 more than the 135i. That's alright though, I just won't buy it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

damn that looks tight. are you on my facebook senorrrrr?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Love your 1er :thumbup::thumbup:

Yeah it seems I wasn't playing it when the 335i and X5 were about, so I've only got a 2000 CS and a 1er. Definitely need more BMWs.... but then I guess everyone says that about their particular preference. In fact it's got to be made worse by the sheer excellence of moron that posts on the Car Town wall making demands. 

Car Town is a very clever, stunningly profitable business (setting things up just right so they can tempt people into spending real money). And yet thousands talk to them as if they should be running a charity for the benefit of some prat who can't even spell....

Could do with some fresh neighbours, hit me up with your usernames by PM :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mikedav said:


> Could do with some fresh neighbours, hit me up with your usernames by PM :thumbup:


meh ill post mine here:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=624290987


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

TCL Holy Grail, I has it. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> TCL Holy Grail, I has it. :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

They need a Miata and Cherokee in this game in the worst way. :laugh:


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Señor Peligro said:


> TCL Holy Grail, I has it. :laugh:


Purchased  

Needs a skin though.....


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikedav said:


> Purchased
> 
> Needs a skin though.....


Needs that Warsteiner.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I just bought two of em


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Señor Peligro said:


> Needs that Warsteiner.


You read my mind...


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

please post that skin


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Of course the M3 is blue coins only :banghead: I'm currently saving them for the Lambo Countach. Still debating if I would get the M3 now or just let it pass by and save up for the Lamborghini.

I'm surprised not everybody is getting the view videos for blue coins. I'm usually getting 3 a day.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

i get one a day and i did one and never got the coins 

did another today and the coins didn't show up right away, havn't checked again yet


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I refresh my page after each video and the blue coins shows up.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

mx5er said:


> Of course the M3 is blue coins only :banghead: I'm currently saving them for the Lambo Countach. Still debating if I would get the M3 now or just let it pass by and save up for the Lamborghini.
> 
> I'm surprised not everybody is getting the view videos for blue coins. I'm usually getting 3 a day.


?!?

I just paid 45000 coins for it this morning.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I just checked again and for me, the Lambo Countach is 45 blue coins only. No $$$, no level requirement :banghead:


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

A couple of cars (Muira, Countach, etc) are blue coins only. The M3 has a $ price when you level up I guess


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

how many sings you've got and for what jobs?:wave:


----------



## justin20016 (Apr 11, 2011)

clutch1971 said:


> can i get that template




[email protected]

Thank you mucho


----------



## karolnajda (Dec 15, 2009)

Cartown :thumbup:


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

here you go guys








you can add me if you want my fb sn is Rally Pig


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that is sweet man, thanks for posting it! :beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

oh man, they added Indy racing today


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I now have 7 e30 m3s. I need to stop buying them. :laugh:

feel free do add me if you haven't 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/dan.renninger


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

dubsport87 said:


> I now have 7 e30 m3s. I need to stop buying them. :laugh:
> 
> feel free do add me if you haven't
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/dan.renninger


Screw that. Save as many as you can from the kids who don't know what they are....

I only bought two though LOL


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

can we get more skins posted in here? plz k thx 


on the other hand i think i just wasted 12 blue coins hiring the pit crew for this new indy car.

now i gotta build the car, wtf. this is going to turn into my nascar fiasco that will hardly ever get done.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Dude help me out w/ this pit crew thing plz, I said screw Nascars but decided to do an Indy car. :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> Dude help me out w/ this pit crew thing plz, I said screw Nascars but decided to do an Indy car. :laugh:




i keep clicking on your car and its not letting me do anything


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> Dude help me out w/ this pit crew thing plz, I said screw Nascars but decided to do an Indy car. :laugh:


if you send a request to me I'll join, I always do


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> if you send a request to me I'll join, I always do


Hmm, I sent both of you guys requests...it won't let me send them again


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Señor Peligro said:


> Hmm, I sent both of you guys requests...it won't let me send them again


maybe it's a bit buggy?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

**** just got real, I knew it was a matter of time till Indy cars did the same thing Nascar did... why else did they make Indy car signs. The list for up and coming cars is so sick too:

1999 Honda Civic 
2008 Ferrari California 
2011 MINI Countryman S 
1973 BMW 3.0CSL 
2008 Ford Focus 
1980 Chevrolet Corvette 
1970 Ford Mustang Boss 429 
1993 Ford SVT Cobra 
1963 Volvo P1800 Coupe S 
2010 Land Rover Defender 110 

I'll take a CSL, Vette, P1800, and even though I hate stangs those two happen to hold a place in my heart


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

boss 429 you say?!?!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

dubsport87 said:


> I now have 7 e30 m3s. I need to stop buying them. :laugh:
> 
> feel free do add me if you haven't
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/dan.renninger


I sent you a FR but there wasn't a spot to leave a message that I was from TCL so if you see a request from Nicholas Fortes, that's me


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

my m3's if any one wants ill post templets here


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Camel Defender? But I'll be damned if I'm paying blue coins for the roof rack :sly:

So mine is naked.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

I can has gears for Indycar?


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

every time i want to quit this game they add something

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

eburg_DUB said:


> my m3's if any one wants ill post templets here


that is awesome, please post up the templates for those.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

eburg_DUB said:


> my m3's if any one wants ill post templets here


I'd love the castrol Supra template


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

dubsport87 said:


> that is awesome, please post up the templates for those.


:thumbup::thumbup: They are brilliant


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

how can i get the mk1 1977 rabbit? i tried downloading it but the site i used said i can't......help y0


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

They sold out of them a while ago, you will have to wait untill they sell them again.


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

ill post the castrol when i find it


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

thank you sir!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

They are on some bull**** again wanting 20 blue coins for an SVT Mustang


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

99,261 on an Indy race. You've gotta be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I havent even done an indy race yet, hopefully soon car will be assembled


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

What do you get for winning an Indy race anyway? Tried a few times but keep just missing and I'm not convinced it's worth the effort


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

how are you guys sending me multiple requests a day for stuff

i can only send out one per day it says. 


i need 3 more center lugs for the indy car HELP


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Ford RS500 anyone? 

A few good car releases recently


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

need to get this last nascar out of my shop! also there's no indy racing set up yet, it's open on the 27th


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

I got 4.3 seconds on the pit stop thing.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

question... i thought every level up you were supposed to earn a blue point? because the past 7 level i have not gotten any  :laugh:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

dubsport87 said:


> I got 4.3 seconds on the pit stop thing.


at first i was like HOW

then I watched the how-to and got 4.8 lol 

I was all over 7 seconds without clicking in the orange tho


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> need to get this last nascar out of my shop! also there's no indy racing set up yet, it's open on the 27th


Mines weird. I finished my Indy Car and the was entered into a race where you have to click the mouse for green circles and stripes. All the cars on the track are carbon effect with no vinyls, which is really weird. I can't get past 2nd position and have to wait 6 hours between each go, and I got bored so I scrapped my Indy Car....

No pit stops for me?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mikedav said:


> Mines weird. I finished my Indy Car and the was entered into a race where you have to click the mouse for green circles and stripes. All the cars on the track are carbon effect with no vinyls, which is really weird. I can't get past 2nd position and have to wait 6 hours between each go, and I got bored so I scrapped my Indy Car....
> 
> No pit stops for me?


that's standard, you had to do that for nascar too. You have to get over 100k on that race in order to 'claim your car' once you do that it looks like the car you chose to build and you can race it against the other nascars, indy is basically exactly the same except they don't have indy racing set up yet so once you claim the car you can only do the pit stop challenge, which i suck at


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

feel free to add me, send a message first with "car town" in it.

add me


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

I won't lie, I'm getting bored with the game. I'm level 50, soon to be 51 and there's really not much to work towards anymore. Just me?


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> I won't lie, I'm getting bored with the game. I'm level 50, soon to be 51 and there's really not much to work towards anymore. Just me?


Well every game has a shelf life  

I'm not really interested in the race cars so seem to just remodel a lot and gradually buy cars I actually like in real life as and when they are released....having a forecourt full of Prii and Taco vans doesn't do it for me 

There is the pink slip racing coming tomorrow? Might be interesting


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

What the hell. The game has been down for maintenance for a while now.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

mx5er said:


> What the hell. The game has been down for maintenance for a while now.


I need Car Town!










:laugh:

Yeah, I'm tryin to get another Indycar going, plus I had 7 bays doing DVD installs or whatever...the 12 hour ones...and I'm barely away from the next level. Amazon effed things up.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

mx5er said:


> What the hell. The game has been down for maintenance for a while now.


^^^^^^thats me right now, just with black skin and a beanie on:laugh:


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

The Amazon Cloud server crashed apparently. Its back now


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally! 156,000 on an advanced Nascar race.  What a pain.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

So I kinda stopped responding to gift requests until I got the elbow grease I needed to get rid of my last nascar, then I went through the list of requests I had, so a bunch of you may have received stuff you asked for on Friday or so.

Pardon my frustration


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

I had some free time after lunch yesterday and decided to complete an old template of mine I never got around to finish.

VW BUS









Not perfect yet, some alignment issues to resolve. But, hot heckblende action in the rear!

I also created these:

Skyline









Trolling milk truck









I just noticed the rear windows turn into Mickey Mouse ears... FFFFUUUUU


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL Mickey trollface!

i cant respond any requests lately. Doesnt matter how new it is it says its expired


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Anybody do that Fast & Furious stuff yet? What is it exactly? I haven't bothered yet cause I'm trying to get a fleet of racecars.

Bought a lame-ass beige Volvo 240 too. :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm trying to build Dom's Charger right now


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

i just built the charger and am trying to race for slips, but ive lost twice, i think the stupid nos button is a worthless distraction that's ****ing up my timing


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

new e30 skins


----------



## mookielowski (May 4, 2011)

Here is my garage, what do you guys think.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

mookielowski said:


> Here is my garage, what do you guys think.


nice mookie :thumbup:


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Richest I've ever been! 










50k more and the Diablo is mine.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Anyone knows the price on the Murcielago? Currently I'm not up to level 51 so the gold coin price is not displayed.


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

mx5er said:


> Anyone knows the price on the Murcielago? Currently I'm not up to level 51 so the gold coin price is not displayed.


 450 000


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

eburg_DUB said:


> 450 000


Coolness. Thanks. I have more than enough gold coins. Now I just have to level up :banghead: Thankfully the Murcielago is not a limited edition model.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

When will these games end? :banghead:


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

how can i get free blue coins?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

people still play this game? Im so tired of seeing this on the forums front page :facepalm:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Thankfully the world doesn't exist to please you...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Caddy CTS-V coupe now available haha, they are putting all kinds of cars up in there now


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

Haven't played this game in MONTHS! might have to get back into it since it's dead at work.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Went from over 760k to 19k. :laugh: Got it though.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

How do I race my friends for pinks and lose on purpose? I want to unload my collection before I quit.


----------



## eburg_DUB (Jun 11, 2004)

Roketdriver said:


> How do I race my friends for pinks and lose on purpose? I want to unload my collection before I quit.


u cant


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

So many cars coming out, it's wicked.

Here are mine
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1832848115067.97685.1656330069&closeTheater=1


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

How the _fudge_ do you move the tiny items around, like the stools & trash cans? I've spent endless times and I can't get them to grab (yes, while in edit).


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

GPHawaii808 said:


> How the _fudge_ do you move the tiny items around, like the stools & trash cans? I've spent endless times and I can't get them to grab (yes, while in edit).


You gotta zoom in closer.


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mahalo!:beer:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Rusty is now showing up in a McLaren F1 :banghead: There goes an easy $500/day.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

this ferrari waiting line crap is garbage. I can only be in one line at a time, and it's so slow


----------



## two_point_slow (Jul 12, 2008)

add me: facebook.com/beltonia


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waiting for someone to skin the Corvette in the Ron Fellows white (GT1 ALMS).


----------



## karolnajda (Dec 15, 2009)

Cartown ftw


----------



## Uberzz (Jan 4, 2010)

wow, I am soo addicted to this game now! :banghead:
how do I get more blue points without buying them??


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Uberzz said:


> wow, I am soo addicted to this game now! :banghead:
> how do I get more blue points without buying them??


Keep an eye on the "earn free points" thing on the right hand side. Sometimes it's a promo you gotta pay for (don't bother) sometimes you can watch a video and get some. Otherwise, you can't.

Haven't played in a while....kinda bored.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

More than that, use the earn free points tab above the game window and do as many surveys and insurance quotes, etc. that you can and enjoy


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Three floor garages!


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Vettes said:


> Three floor garages!


saving money now for this. i was running out of room for all my cars!


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

mike minnillo said:


> saving money now for this. i was running out of room for all my cars!


I added a floor, annoyingly, there are no ramps for bridging levels.....it's basically like another plot of land with a floor below as the foundation. But it does give you more room, so that's handy.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

reddevil77 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a finalist to be the Grand Mashal at the TUMS 500 NASCAR Race in October, but I need your help. Taking my wife there for our anniversary will make her dreams come true, but I need votes to make it happen!!!
> 
> ...


 
Dope.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I finally beat Rusty who's been showing up in a tuned McLaren F1 in my tuned to the max Lambo Gallardo! 

So now he's showing up in a tuned Pagni Zonda Cinque :facepalm:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

haha, i dont have a single car that could beat that


----------



## lukaRS (Sep 8, 2011)

Mikedav said:


> Camel Defender? But I'll be damned if I'm paying blue coins for the roof rack :sly:
> 
> So mine is naked.


Can someone post pic of this template??


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Whoa, I beat Rusty in his tune Pagni Zonda Cinque!  I beat him with my Lambo Murcielago with almost all the fixin's at 1097, 20 short of maximum. 

But the last 20 pt. costs 38FB pts. :screwy: Not worth it. Right now I'm saving up for the McLaren MP4/12-C.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Add me guys, Adam Rothensee (one with the picture) totally want some help with the junk yard. So cool the classics you can restore


----------



## Activ8 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd still just stick wif vDream:wave:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Bump, Is any body playing this still?

Here is a taste of some of my cars, out of 200+. There is some really neat stuff








































































































































Something for all enthusiasts


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

You can still buy the Ferrari 458 Italia even though it doesn't show up in the showroom. Go to the Collections list. Click on the mid-engine Ferrari, then click on the 458. You can get it for $350,000 gold coins or 106 blue coins.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Car and Driver magazine has a promo code for a free '75 Mazda RX-3:

3b8b-cf2f-d266-1197 Good until 4/03/12 Don't bother with the dashes when entering the code, they automatically fill in. So just enter the numbers and letters. 

The free car comes with the black front air dam, fender flares and rear spoiler which normally costs 7 blue coins.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

mx5er said:


> Car and Driver magazine has a promo code for a free '75 Mazda RX-3:
> 
> 3b8b-cf2f-d266-1197 Good until 4/03/12 Don't bother with the dashes when entering the code, they automatically fill in. So just enter the numbers and letters.
> 
> The free car comes with the black front air dam, fender flares and rear spoiler which normally costs 7 blue coins.


Thanks bro


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Oh ok, you can find the 458 Italia in the Ferrari showroom for purchase. I thought there was a bug in the game when I purchased it in the collections list.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

where do I enter this code?


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Mack' said:


> where do I enter this code?


Click the "redeem a promo code" box above your fuel gauge.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

thanks for the promo code


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

I won the gold and diamond mystery boxes for earning the most money this week... so I get a Hummer from the gold box. Click start on the diamond box... click stop. Cars are cycling past... slows down to practically a stop on one of the Nascars... then all of a sudden jumps to a damn Road Runner! Bull. ****.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I got the Dale Earnhardt's #3 from the gold box. At first I was-->  b/c I wanted a Pagani or something. But you can race it in the oval races and make $$$ :thumbup: 

I could now easily win the advanced race, earn $2,000 and 200xp :thumbup:


----------



## nickflic3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump, anybody still playing this? If my computer was faster I'd be owning but this is as far as I got... Need to update my cars lol










Love my FJ lol


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Too impatient to play anymore.....removed mine.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Saved up like a mutha and I finally got the Pagani Zonda R  I currently have the McLaren F1 LM. Then yesterday, I got the Mazda Furai free as a daily bonus 

Now I just need the Lamborghini Sesto Elemento to complete my Super Ballers Collection. :banghead:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

mx5er said:


> Then yesterday, I got the Mazda Furai free as a daily bonus


How many days did that take?


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Vettes said:


> How many days did that take?


The daily bonus used to be $500/day if you log on consecutive days. But now they switched to I'm guessing random items such as gold coins, blue coins, cars, garage items etc. I guess I just lucked out.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

I looked it up it's like 76 days in a row


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I got some sheet metal for today's bonus. What's that for?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Chrysler is unveiling the 2013 Viper SRT on car town this week


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

New promo code from Car and Driver. This time it's the Scion FR-S concept.

407d-d8e0-d6ba-b14d. Expires May 1 2012. As before, don't bother entering in the dashes.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

My winnings from the Gameshow, from one day. Didn't spend a penny or blue coin for that matter! 









...and my album, some really cool cars if anyone is interested.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1832848115067.97685.1656330069&type=3


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Vettes said:


> My winnings from the Gameshow, from one day. Didn't spend a penny or blue coin for that matter!



How so?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

zeewhiz said:


> How so?


I played the flip game, which seems to maximize the odds you get to gain more tokens. I kept trying to win tokens and would accumulate a bank of them. Once I had a bunch I would play the spin game or the flip game and try to win cars. When I would run low again I would play the flip game more to gain more. I didn't play the gear game or hot brake as the odds seem poor. I even won the jackpot 3 times (2013 viper). That was literally the only time I have won anything significant from the Gameshow. Prior to this I don't think I even won a car before. I was on a roll I guess


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Templates I made if anyone wants them


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

This game is just like Gran Turismo, they can't use the Porsche name :laugh:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Some of my collections:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

My newest project


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

For some reason, they just added a GMC Cargo Van. People are gonna have a field day with this one.

I just quickly whipped this one up:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

haha too soon:laugh:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Heck yes


----------

